# News & Current Events > U.S. Political News >  IL - Gay black actor beaten, bleached, attackers shout "This is MAGA country!"

## Anti Federalist

*‘Empire’ Star Jussie Smollett Hospitalized in Alleged Hate Crime Attack*

https://www.breitbart.com/entertainm...-crime-attack/

29 Jan 2019

Empire star Jussie Smollett has been hospitalized after a “possible racially charged” attack by two men at a Subway store, the Chicago Police Department has confirmed.

According to TMZ, Jussie Smollett returned to Chicago from New York at around 2am, at which point he went to eat at his local subway. As he left the store, two men reportedly shouted at him: “Aren’t you that fagggot ‘Empire’ niggger?”

*“The 2 men — both white and wearing ski masks — viciously attacked Jussie as he fought back, but they beat him badly and fractured a rib,” the outlet alleged. “They put a rope around his neck, poured bleach on him and as they left they yelled, ‘This is MAGA country.'”*

*The Daily Beast reported that a Chicago Police spokesperson says “the attackers’ genders are unknown, and that their faces and hands had been covered.”*

Smollett was taken to Northwestern Memorial for treatment and was discharged later Tuesday morning.

In a statement, Chicago Police Department Chief Spokesman Anthony Gugliemi described the incident as a “possible racially-charged assault and battery,” and they would treat the investigation as a possible hate crime.

“Overnight, the Chicago Police Department received a report of a possible racially-charged assault and battery involving a cast member of the television show Empire,” Gugliemi said. “Given the severity of the allegations, we are taking this investigation very seriously and treating it as a possible hate crime. Detectives are currently working to gather video, identify potential witnesses and establish an investigative timeline.”

Although some claim the attack was racially motivated, there are also claims it was an attack on Smollett’s sexuality. In March 2015, the 35-year-old actor came out as gay in an interview with Ellen DeGeneres, similar to his character Jamal Lyon. He has yet to publicly comment on Monday’s incident.

Empire creator Lee Danials took to social media to offer his support to Smollett, ending his video saying, “It’s just another $#@!ing day in America.”

----------


## RJB

This was either performed by criminals who had planned this for a while against this specific victim and really did their homework, or it's a hoax.  There is no way this was just an opportunistic attack.  I am betting on a hoax.

----------


## phill4paul

I had no idea who this dude is.

   How many white 'MAGA country' individuals watch the 'fagggot ******' Empire show enough to recognize this actor in a Subway store?

----------


## spudea

Chicago is maga Country???

----------


## specsaregood

So much wafting of BS from this story.
Also
_"As he left the store, two men reportedly shouted at him: “Aren’t you that fagggot ‘Empire’ niggger?”"
_
and
_"says “the attackers’ genders are unknown,"_
uhm, ok.

and while we are at it...
_"Empire creator Lee Danials took to social media to offer his support to Smollett, ending his video saying, “It’s just another $#@!ing day in America.” "
_
how about just another $#@!ing day in $#@!ing Chicago?  How many black men were shot and killed by other black men so far this year in Chicago?

----------


## spudea

Garbage TMZ click bait, "Sources directly connected to Jussie tell TMZ"

But you can't disprove it so everyone will say it's true.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> This was either performed by criminals who had planned this for a while against this specific victim and really did their homework, or it's a hoax.  There is no way this was just an opportunistic attack.  I am betting on a hoax.


Better than 50/50 a hoax.

I'm waiting for the response...let's see if the Jacobins and Marxists and Bolsheviks meant any of that "hat in hand" apology bull$#@! in the wake of Convington.

----------


## Superfluous Man

They were wearing ski masks, so it was pre-meditated, and they saw a risk of him or others around him recognizing them.

They identified him correctly, so he was the intended target.

The yelling of, "This is MAGA country," doesn't mesh with those two facts, and seems like an obvious attempt to deflect attention from whatever the real motive was.

I hope they get caught. It will be interesting to learn more about who they really are.

----------


## RJB

> Better than 50/50 a hoax.
> 
> I'm waiting for the response...let's see if the Jacobins and Marxists and Bolsheviks meant any of that "hat in hand" apology bull$#@! in the wake of Convington.


Just before you posted here, I saw this somewhere else and people were commenting that this was proof the maga hat is a hate symbol.

----------


## phill4paul

> Just before you posted here, I saw this somewhere else and people were commenting that this was proof the maga hat is a hate symbol.


   'The red MAGA hat is the new white hood.' - some dumb $#@! by the name of Alyssa Milano.

----------


## RJB

> 'The red MAGA hat is the new white hood.' - some dumb $#@! by the name of Alyssa Milano.


I saw that about a week ago. This is just proof that there is an army of minions who believe everything bthey are fed.

----------


## H_H

> *‘Empire’ Star Jussie Smollett Hospitalized in Alleged Hate Crime Attack*
> 
> https://www.breitbart.com/entertainm...-crime-attack/
> 
> 29 Jan 2019
> 
> Empire star Jussie Smollett has been hospitalized after a “possible racially charged” attack by two men at a Subway store, the Chicago Police Department has confirmed.
> 
> According to TMZ, Jussie Smollett returned to Chicago from New York at around 2am, at which point he went to eat at his local subway. As he left the store, two men reportedly shouted at him: “Aren’t you that fagggot ‘Empire’ niggger?”
> ...


Ha, ha, ha!  Why do I have this feeling that this attack is going to be about as real as the rash of hundreds of synagogue hate crimes in 2017?

Let's check......

----------


## Swordsmyth

FALSE FLAG

----------


## Stratovarious

> Ha, ha, ha!  Why do I have this feeling that this attack is going to be about as real as the rash of hundreds of synagogue hate crimes in 2017?
> 
> Let's check......


Every swastika placed on a dorm door, etc that I've read about have been  false flags, to keep the Holocaust and Anti Semitic 
whine alive.
There will be many more staged attacks , false flags, the left is so incredibly desperate , I put nothing past them.

----------


## H_H

OK, not seeing it debunked yet, we will have to wait a few hours, perhaps up to eight.

Then it will come out how it is a hoax and the details of the hoax.  Because it's not 2008 any more.  The media can't just claim "But he said hands-up don't shoot" and expect any human being under 50 to believe them.  They saw how well that game worked last week when they tried it on some 14-year-olds waiting for a bus.  Namely: not at all.  That did not go well for them.

I do hope it will take the full eight hours so that they can all run prime time shows featuring this shocking, vicious, racial attack and have shocked commentary and round tables etc. for a full cycle that we can archive and mock forever.

In the meantime, we can have fun discussing the details. Such as: how would two guys catch him outside of Subway randomly and have ski masks ready for a random white-on-black racial beating, something that has not happened in my lifetime and has most likely never happened ever?  That's a fun question.  I want to hear Rachel Maddow and Wolf Blitzer discussing that question.  _Gravely_.

----------


## H_H

...With tears would be nice.




> I hope they get caught. It will be interesting to learn more about who they really are.


OK, so here we have a pretty good bell-weather.

The media is totally gonna fall for this.  Hook.  Line.  Sinker.

This is gonna be beautiful.

----------


## H_H

If I had a gay black son, he would look a lot like.... whoever this guy is.

Until he got the bleach poured on him, lol.

----------


## spudea

> OK, not seeing it debunked yet, we will have to wait a few hours, perhaps up to eight.


It is debunked. 

https://reason.com/blog/2019/01/29/c...that-jussie-sm

OP should update the post

----------


## phill4paul

> It is debunked. 
> 
> https://reason.com/blog/2019/01/29/c...that-jussie-sm
> 
> OP should update the post


  Damnit, far too quickly. This needs at least 24 hrs. in the sNewz cycle to get things really ginned up!

----------


## Swordsmyth

> It is debunked. 
> 
> https://reason.com/blog/2019/01/29/c...that-jussie-sm
> 
> OP should update the post


The mods should update the thread title too.

----------


## phill4paul

> If I had a gay black son, he would look a lot like.... whoever this guy is.
> 
> Until he got the bleach poured on him, lol.


  I always carry around a spare bottle of bleach. Ya just never know when you might need it.

----------


## H_H

> Damnit, far too quickly. This needs at least 24 hrs. in the sNewz cycle to get things really ginned up!


I agree.

And I went and read Reason and look, this was only a very partial debunking.  It's still some crazy racist bleaching thing.  They're just quibbling about the specific racist phrases.

That's actually a good place to be.  "They said Make America Great, Wolf!"  "Well, now, let's be fair, I hear some reports they actually just said Make Chicago Great Again."

Let's keep it here.  I want no more reports of debunking for at least twenty-four hours, exactly as Phill says.

----------


## RJB

There is a lot of psychic activity on this forum.  We should open a psychic hotline.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

Sounds like something he wants to keep under wraps.

----------


## Origanalist

> Damnit, far too quickly. This needs at least 24 hrs. in the sNewz cycle to get things really ginned up!


Way too quickly. Fffft, the party never even got started.

----------


## Stratovarious

It was those damned Catholic Boys, I know because of the grin I saw on 
that one kids face last week, *they is* guilty.

----------


## Origanalist

> It is debunked. 
> 
> https://reason.com/blog/2019/01/29/c...that-jussie-sm
> 
> OP should update the post


He he he he...


Carmen Phillips

*Carmen is Autostraddle's Associate Editor and a black Puerto Rican femme/inist writer. She claims many past homes, but has left the largest parts of her heart in Detroit, MI, Brooklyn, and Buffalo, NY. There were several years in her early 20s when she earnestly slept with a copy of James Baldwins Fire Next Time under her pillow at night. You can find her on twitter, @Carmencitaloves.

Carmen has written 101 articles for us.*

 KaeLyn
January 29, 2019 at 10:38 am

Thank you for writing this, Carmen.
Log in to Reply	
Renk
January 29, 2019 at 10:45 am

Thank you
Log in to Reply	
Dani Z
January 29, 2019 at 10:45 am

Thank you for writing about this, Carmen. Sending you lots and lots of love today. <3
Log in to Reply	
meg
January 29, 2019 at 10:51 am

thank you for writing this  ive been reading all morning and its beyond horrifying. sending you so much love.
Log in to Reply	
Sarah
January 29, 2019 at 11:08 am

<3 Thank you Carmen <3
Log in to Reply	
Leigh
January 29, 2019 at 11:10 am

Thank you, Carmen. I am holding black ***** folks a little closer in my heart today.
Log in to Reply	
aj
January 29, 2019 at 11:11 am

Sending out love. <3
Log in to Reply	
adunlap
January 29, 2019 at 11:30 am

Sending so much love to Black ***** folks especially. Thank you for speaking about this.
Log in to Reply	
Erin
January 29, 2019 at 11:32 am

Love you all. *hugs*
Log in to Reply	
Katie
January 29, 2019 at 11:36 am

Thanks Carmen. Sending love and support to black ***** folks.
Log in to Reply	
LGBT-Rex
January 29, 2019 at 11:37 am

oh my god. sending all my love to the Black ***** folk who are reading this article, hearing this news, living everyday in a place like the United States.
Log in to Reply	
Vanessa
January 29, 2019 at 11:44 am

Thank you Carmen. I love you and I love everyone here. <3
Log in to Reply	
Jana
January 29, 2019 at 11:53 am

Thank you Carmen for writing this and still looking to provide us with comfort and feelings of safety. Im thankful for this community and for black ***** peeps. Sending love, support and hugs to yall
Log in to Reply	
hihello
January 29, 2019 at 12:07 pm

I dont have the words for how heartbreaking this is. Thank you for yours, Carmen. Im holding you and everyone feeling the pain of this in care.
Log in to Reply	
Warrior Princess
January 29, 2019 at 12:30 pm

This is awful! I hope the police catch the people who did this.
Log in to Reply	
Hannahsmh
January 29, 2019 at 12:39 pm

This is absolutely terrible and I am getting furious with all the it might have been tied with race/homophobia in the different news outlets  there is no might. It is what it is.

Also want to mention how much I love the sentence  I refuse to censor the open wounds of that pain..
Log in to Reply	
Show Replies ▼
Iarrann mé
January 29, 2019 at 1:01 pm

On the sincere snide: hugs to everyone, and thank you Carmen for speaking out.

On the snarky side: Ive done it! Ive figured out how you can take facts like shouting racial slurs, pouring bleach on someone, putting a rope around their neck and hollering This is MAGA country' and come up with _mmmmaaaayyyyyyyy_ be tied to racism or homophobia! This is who wrote those mealymouthed analyses: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kf1mQOnjh4Y (especially starting around 1:00).
Log in to Reply	
Elliot
January 29, 2019 at 1:16 pm

Trump supporters are terrorists, may they all burn
Log in to Reply	
Jeanna
January 29, 2019 at 1:41 pm

Thank you Carmen. So much love. <3
Log in to Reply	
Natalie
January 29, 2019 at 2:20 pm

Thank you for this, Carmen.

Love and light from all of those carrying the emotional weight of this attack on your shoulders today.
Log in to Reply	
Emma2711
January 29, 2019 at 2:46 pm

<3
Log in to Reply	
Alexis
January 29, 2019 at 3:15 pm

The hate that fuels white supremacy also fuels homophobia. That wont be reported in other mainstream media takes because it is hard to face such hatred with clear eyes. But we must. We must look at hatred for what it is because that is the only way to fight against it.

Thank you for this Carmen. I had just gotten woken up from a post-therapy lowkey cry nap when I heard this and just. Its a lot (Ive marathoned a lot of black gay media recently and was feeling really hopeful? and this kind of took the air out of me). The first reports I read made it seem like it wasnt nearly as bad, but one of the first black reports I read gave the real details and I dont know. Thank you for making this space for us and refusing to censor out the word. It means a lot. Thank you.

----------


## phill4paul

> He he he he...
> 
> 
> Carmen Phillips
> 
> *Carmen is Autostraddle's Associate Editor and a black Puerto Rican femme/inist writer. She claims many past homes, but has left the largest parts of her heart in Detroit, MI, Brooklyn, and Buffalo, NY. There were several years in her early 20s when she earnestly slept with a copy of James Baldwin’s “Fire Next Time” under her pillow at night. You can find her on twitter, @Carmencitaloves.
> 
> Carmen has written 101 articles for us.*
> 
> ...


   Is an autostraddle like scissoring?

----------


## Anti Globalist

False flag alert.

----------


## juleswin

Sounds like a false flag attack. 

Why not just update the headline with the original breitbart heading? Which was

*



			
				‘Empire’ Star Jussie Smollett Hospitalized in Alleged Hate Crime Attack
			
		

*

----------


## Stratovarious

> False flag alert.


Swear to God , at a glance I thought you said;

*False f a g ..........*

----------


## oyarde

Chicago is as far removed from making america great as is possible for any place in america not on the pacific or atlantic ocean . You have my personal guarantee and decades upon decades of experience .

----------


## Anti Federalist

> It is debunked. 
> 
> https://reason.com/blog/2019/01/29/c...that-jussie-sm
> 
> OP should update the post


Hang on now...he *was* attacked...it's now unclear by whom.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Damnit, far too quickly. This needs at least 24 hrs. in the sNewz cycle to get things really ginned up!


I know...*$#@!!*

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Sounds like a false flag attack. 
> 
> Why not just update the headline with the original breitbart heading? Which was


Because I like *my* headline better, which made it clear who you are supposed to hate.

And also because it was *correct.*

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Put my damn headline back!!!*




> Updated at 7:30 p.m.: Chicago PD now tell me via email that "in the initial reports there was no mention of MAGA," but "when detectives follow[ed] up with him later in the day, he recalled the offender[s] making those comments and detectives completed a supplemental report." It would appear that earlier statements by the police were erroneous. I have changed the headline of this article to reflect new information, and await a statement from Smollett himself


https://reason.com/blog/2019/01/29/c...that-jussie-sm

----------


## Swordsmyth

> *Put my damn headline back!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> https://reason.com/blog/2019/01/29/c...that-jussie-sm


Since I suggested that the headline be updated I think it only fair that I say AF should be able to have it put back the way it was.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Since I suggested that the headline be updated I think it only fair that I say AF should be able to have it put back the way it was.


Thanks.

There's still time for this to take off, for all the self loathing whites and colored folks to get ginned up into a bloodthirsty, genocidal rage, before they find the *actual* guys who did it, which will most likely turn out to be some skinny white Marxist punks or nigggas from the 'hood.

----------


## Occam's Banana

n/m

----------


## Anti Federalist

Thank you mods.

Let's see how this plays out for a day or so and then modify if needed.

----------


## spudea

> *Put my damn headline back!!!*


This is ridiculous, the PD is now the victims spokesman... And to release erroneous details of an active investigation that doesn't help identify the purps... 

TMZ is still trash, stating that the attackers were white males, when the police report states their faces and hands were covered so their gender and ethnicity were not determined. So what else did TMZ lie about? 

I return to my original comment.... Chicago is maga Country??

----------


## Anti Federalist

> This is ridiculous, the PD is now the victims spokesman... And to release erroneous details of an active investigation that doesn't help identify the purps... 
> 
> TMZ is still trash, stating that the attackers were white males, when the police report states their faces and hands were covered so their gender and ethnicity were not determined. So what else did TMZ lie about? 
> 
> I return to my original comment.... Chicago is maga Country??


Of course it's trash, of course $#@!cago is not MAGA country...the narrative is ridiculous on the face of it.

"Never interfere with your enemy when he is making a mistake"

----------


## jkr

If it would have been any more of a false flag, they would have to dress up like Indians and throw tea into the river in Chicago

----------


## Mach

> I had no idea who this dude is.
> 
>    How many white 'MAGA country' individuals watch the 'fagggot ******' Empire show enough to recognize this actor in a Subway store?



And they carry around masks and gloves etc. in case they see a black gay guy.

Empires ratings are down, so hey, why not get a bunch of free press while enticing people to watch the failing show, hoping to get another Season from the publicity.... and then throw some MAGA hate in there to create some new fans.

He must be best buddies with Lemon.

----------


## CaptainAmerica

staged. I dont believe this $#@! anymore. Clinton would pay anyone to do this....its not that difficult to stage $#@! like this , when you know someone inside the gov brought the world trade towers down like a harry potter wizard and hid the truth for 18 years now in their chamber of secrets. Tom Riddle probably paid for this to happen

----------


## Anti Federalist

NAACP president and CEO Derrick Johnson issued a statement Tuesday afternoon specifically blaming Trump’s “racist and xenophobic rhetoric”:

The recent racist and homophobic attack on acclaimed actor and activist Jussie Smollett is troubling. The rise in hate crimes is directly linked to President Donald J. Trump’s racist and xenophobic rhetoric. It is dangerous for any society to allow a tone of divisiveness and hatred to dominate the political discourse. As this rhetoric continues to bleed into our everyday lives, dangerous behavior will continue to place many law-abiding individuals at risk. We pray for a full physical and mental recovery Jussie Smollett and many unnamed victims of this forum of hate based terrorism.

Sen. Kamala Harris (D-CA), who is a candidate for the Democratic Party presidential nomination, called the alleged attack on Smollett a “modern day lynching.”

----------


## RJB

Now the actor is an "activist?" I really have come to hate that word.

----------


## nobody's_hero

Lol. 'Chicago is MAGA country.' Whoever beat this guy was lost as f'k.

----------


## phill4paul

> NAACP president and CEO Derrick Johnson issued a statement Tuesday afternoon specifically blaming Trump’s “racist and xenophobic rhetoric”:
> 
> The recent racist and homophobic attack on acclaimed actor and activist Jussie Smollett is troubling. The rise in hate crimes is directly linked to President Donald J. Trump’s racist and xenophobic rhetoric. It is dangerous for any society to allow a tone of divisiveness and hatred to dominate the political discourse. As this rhetoric continues to bleed into our everyday lives, dangerous behavior will continue to place many law-abiding individuals at risk. We pray for a full physical and mental recovery Jussie Smollett and many unnamed victims of this forum of hate based terrorism.
> 
> Sen. Kamala Harris (D-CA), who is a candidate for the Democratic Party presidential nomination, called the alleged attack on Smollett a “modern day lynching.”

----------


## Anti Globalist

> Chicago is maga Country???


My thoughts exactly.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> 


Eaaaasssssyyyyy...FISH ON!



CHICAGO (AP) — Chicago police say they’ve reviewed hundreds of hours of footage from downtown surveillance cameras but haven’t found footage yet of the alleged attack on “Empire” actor Jussie Smollett.

The department said in a news release late Tuesday that detectives reviewed footage from privately-owned cameras near where Smollett says he was attacked and will broaden their search by reviewing footage from traffic cameras and public bus cameras.

Smollett told police he was walking downtown near the Chicago River at around 2 a.m. on Tuesday when two masked men hurled racial and homophobic slurs at him, beat him, threw an “unknown substance” on him and put a rope around his neck.

The 36-year-old actor, who is black and gay and plays the gay character Jamal Lyon on the Fox television show, took himself to Northwestern Memorial Hospital for treatment.

“Empire” is shot in Chicago and is currently in production.

https://www.breitbart.com/news/polic...-empire-actor/

----------


## pcosmar

> Now the actor is an "activist?" I really have come to hate that word.


or the Actor is Acting..
actively acting makes him an activist.

*Beloved, do not believe every spirit, but test the spirits to see whether they are from God. For many false prophets have gone out into the world.*

----------


## phill4paul

> Eaaaasssssyyyyy...FISH ON!

----------


## phill4paul

> Is it just me or are "they" actually getting skittish on this one?
> 
> That's not anywhere near the bombast and bull$#@! I'd expect hear from that idiot broad if she thought for one second some actual white raycississ did this.


  No, it's not just you. Their responses seem....measured.

----------


## specsaregood

lol, cops post photo of people of interest.

----------


## phill4paul

> https://twitter.com/BreakingNLive/st...46660982579200

----------


## Chester Copperpot

Charles De Mar eh?

----------


## Valli6

*Olabinjo* and *Abimbola Osundairo* https://i.dailymail.co.uk/1s/2019/02...0242723677.jpg





> ...The men are brothers from Nigeria named *Olabinjo* and *Abimbola Osundairo*, and Chicago cops are now calling them "potential suspects"... Ola played a prison inmate on season 2 of "Empire." It's unclear exactly how well they know Jussie, but we know *Jussie follows their joint Instagram account*. Abel also says he's worked on "Empire."
> Both brothers describe themselves online as actors and models.
> https://www.tmz.com/2019/02/15/jussi...xtras-actors/#

----------


## Mach

This is like a Dumb and Dumber episode.

----------


## Anti Globalist

These Nigerian guys don't seem like MAGA folk.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> These Nigerian guys don't seem like MAGA folk.


They could be, but it might be suspicious if they are shouting MAGA in a Nigerian accent. At least it would be hard to misidentify them as white guys.

Apparently the police were led to them by phone records. So the “victim” had been on the phone with them.

----------


## jmdrake

> *Olabinjo* and *Abimbola Osundairo* https://i.dailymail.co.uk/1s/2019/02...0242723677.jpg


They are clearly white people in black face...and body paint...and a really, really good Afro hair piece.....and....

Seriously, Jussie Smollett was a washed up child actor (only was in 1 of the 3 Mighty Ducks installments) that would have been an "almost been" if not for Empire.  And now Empire's ratings are down and he was in danger of being written off the show.  It was a publicity stunt.  A gay male Twana Brawley.  I almost feel sorry for the kid.

----------


## specsaregood

I saw a thing earlier that said those 2 had been arrested now, apprehended at the Ohare airport.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> I saw a thing earlier that said those 2 had been arrested now, apprehended at the Ohare airport.


Yes, heard they were under arrest. Interesting situation. “Were you for some reason intimidating this person, or were you involved in a fraudulent publicity stunt?”

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> They are clearly white people in black face...and body paint...and a really, really good Afro hair piece.....and....


You make a good case, but if there was a MAGA hat involved, we can overlook the other inconsistencies.

----------


## Mach

Smollett said he didn't remove the rope from around his neck before police arrived "because I wanted them to see."

But he also says, numerous times, that he wasn't going to call the police until his friend/Creative Director talked him into it.

Which one?

----------


## jmdrake

> Smollett said he didn't remove the rope from around his neck before police arrived "because I wanted them to see."
> 
> But he also says, numerous times, that he wasn't going to call the police until his friend/Creative Director talked him into it.
> 
> Which one?


He also said he didn't want the police to have their body cameras on because "He didn't want to make a scene in the hallway."  

1) How is that making a "scene?" 

2) Why couldn't they just go into his apartment with their body cameras on then?

----------


## phill4paul

Turning into a real whodundidit or diditevenhappen...




> 2 arrested men are released without charges in alleged attack on 'Empire' star Jussie Smollett: Police
> 
> Two men arrested by Chicago police police earlier this week in the alleged racial attack on "Empire" actor Jussie Smollett were released on Friday night.
> 
> Police clarified that the two men were placed under arrest Wednesday night after police met them at the airport.
> 
> But in a statement issued Friday night, Chicago Police Department officials said that "due to new evidence as a result of today's interrogations, the individuals questions by police in the Empire case have now been released without charg[es], and detectives have additional investigative work to complete."
> 
> The two are no longer being classified as suspects.


https://www.yahoo.com/gma/jussie-smo...lebrities.html

----------


## Chester Copperpot

> Turning into a real whodundidit or diditevenhappen...
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/gma/jussie-smo...lebrities.html


so were these guys the same two guys in the picture?? the 2 supposed white guy attackers in the video still, turned out to be these 2 US citizens of nigerian descent who are also black? and are these the same two people who jussie said were the perps but who chicago pd just released and said they had nothing to do with it?

----------


## phill4paul

> so were these guys the same two guys in the picture?? the 2 supposed white guy attackers in the video still, turned out to be these 2 US citizens of nigerian descent who are also black? and are these the same two people who jussie said were the perps but who chicago pd just released and said they had nothing to do with it?


  I dunno. Possibly the butler in the kitchen with a candlestick.

----------


## Chester Copperpot

> I dunno. Possibly the butler in the kitchen with a candlestick.


someone should make a new Clue board game: Empire Edition....

----------


## juleswin

> What is it with Nigerians and scams?


I knew this thread was going to go really south as soon as the media said Nigeria. So what scam are the Nigerians involved in this time around?

----------


## Superfluous Man

> I knew this thread was going to go really south as soon as the media said Nigeria. So what scam are the Nigerians involved in this time around?


I take it you don't use email much?

----------


## Anti Globalist

> I knew this thread was going to go really south as soon as the media said Nigeria. So what scam are the Nigerians involved in this time around?


Hes referring to an email scam where someone claiming to be a Nigerian prince will give you a million dollars if you give him your social security number.

----------


## juleswin

> I take it you don't use email much?


What does using email got to do with this story?

----------


## Anti Federalist

My guess:

Smollet wanted to be "the middle" in a queeer sandwich with these two.

They kicked his ass and told him to get lost.

The rest was a pure fabrication on Smollet's part.

----------


## Superfluous Man

> What does using email got to do with this story?


I was replying to your question about Nigerian scams.

----------


## Superfluous Man

> My guess:
> 
> Smollet wanted to be "the middle" in a queeer sandwich with these two.
> 
> They kicked his ass and told him to get lost.
> 
> The rest was a pure fabrication on Smollet's part.


Them calling him n----- and f-- fit with your scenario pretty well too.

----------


## juleswin

> Hes referring to an email scam where someone claiming to be a Nigerian prince will give you a million dollars if you give him your social security number.


Ofc, I know what Nigerian email scam is what does Nigerian email scams got to do with this story? what scam is the Nigerians perpetuating? I hope people like him don't go around bringing up Nigerian email scams everytime a Nigerian topic is mentioned in this forum. I understand stereotyping and  all but there has to be a limit to everything.

----------


## juleswin

> I was replying to your question about Nigerian scams.


I asked "what scams are the Nigerians involved in this time around?" and your answer is Nigerian email scams? I really don't know what else to say if you didn't see anything wrong with that reply to my question.

----------


## Superfluous Man

> I asked "what scams are the Nigerians involved in this time around?" and your answer is Nigerian email scams? I really don't know what else to say if you didn't see anything wrong with that reply to my question.


The reason there's nothing wrong with that reply is that it's obviously what was intended in the post that you replied to when you asked that question. Since you know about Nigerian scams, I'm not sure why you replied to SS that way.

Of course the other scam that some Nigerians are involved in this time around is the one that this whole thread is talking about, which was what obviously prompted SS's post that troubled you.

----------


## juleswin

> The reason there's nothing wrong with that reply is that it's obviously what was intended in the post that you replied to when you asked that question. Since you know about Nigerian scams, I'm not sure why you replied to SS that way.
> 
> *Of course the other scam that some Nigerians are involved in this time around is the one that this whole thread is talking about*, which was what obviously prompted SS's post that troubled you.


Spit is out SM, I want to know which scam it is. I thought it was the American Jesse Smollett that was the one lying about people attacking him and pouring bleach on him. So in your next reply, please be specific on the scam cos even though it seems obvious to you and everyone else,  I still do not see it.

----------


## Superfluous Man

> Spit is out SM, I want to know which scam it is. I thought it was the American Jesse Smollett that was the one lying about people attacking him and pouring bleach on him. So in your next reply, please be specific on the scam cos even though it seems obvious to you and everyone else,  I still do not see it.


Could you please re-type that in English, and I'll try to help you understand whatever it is that you still don't?

----------


## juleswin

> Could you please re-type that in English, and I'll try to help you understand whatever it is that you still don't?


What a weasel you turned out to be. You can't answer the question because you don't have it, so u use the excuse that you cannot comprehend my English to weasel out of it. I bet your next excuse would be that my Nigerian accent is too thick for u to understand.

----------


## Superfluous Man

> What a weasel you turned out to be. You can't answer the question because you don't have it, so u use the excuse that you cannot comprehend my English to weasel out of it. I bet your next excuse would be that my Nigerian accent is too thick for u to understand.


What is the question?

I'll try to answer it if I can.

----------


## RJB

> I asked "what scams are the Nigerians involved in this time around?" and your answer is Nigerian email scams? I really don't know what else to say if you didn't see anything wrong with that reply to my question.


Nigerian Princes and Russian Bots are the internet boogie men of our time.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> My guess:
> 
> Smollet wanted to be "the middle" in a queeer sandwich with these two.
> 
> They kicked his ass and told him to get lost.
> 
> The rest was a pure fabrication on Smollet's part.


Lol. That specific hypothesis had not occured to me.

As the Police released them, it would appear that they did not confess to any crime like beating him. Perhaps they had administered a home bleaching procedure to him, and the results were somewhat blotchy. Thus he needed to come up with a cover story for his splotchy skin.

----------


## juleswin

> Nigerian Princes and Russian Bots are the internet boogie men of our time.


Preach my brother, preach

----------


## Chester Copperpot

Jussie hires defense attorney


https://popculture.com/celebrity/201...investigation/

----------


## osan

Uh huh...

This has the stink all over it.  If the story is real, I'd bet money I don't have that the perpetrators are hard-left.

Cue shrieks for "gun control" in 4... 3...

----------


## osan

> If I had a gay black son...


...I'd shoot myself.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> I knew this thread was going to go really south as soon as the media said Nigeria. So what scam are the Nigerians involved in this time around?


They appeared to be involved with faking the "hate crime", that is now being denied.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Lol. That specific hypothesis had not occured to me.


Personal distaste aside, it could be a cultural response.

IIRC the sentence for engaging in homosexual acts in Nigeria is death.

----------


## juleswin

> Personal distaste aside, it could be a cultural response.
> 
> IIRC the sentence for engaging in homosexual acts in Nigeria is death.


This is not really true, we have gay clubs, openly gay people and celebrities running around and none of them are facing the death penalty. Culturally, homosexual activity is frowned upon by the majority of Nigerians but as far as I know, nobody has been killed just for being gay in Nigeria. 

So I made a few calls to my friends back in Nigeria just to make sure I am not out of touch/date before pressing the send button on this post and none of the people I called can confirm that they have heard of any death sentences carried out due to homosexuality. One person said they have read of someone going to jail for sodomy but he doesn't know which state it happened in. I also did a google search and found two examples in Northern states(yup, we sorta have our own version of state rights) where they have sharia. The claim is that the sexual actual was not voluntary i.e. **** rape but it still didn't say if they carried out the death penality just that they were sentenced. Lastly, I can tell by the names that the 2 guys in question are from the western part of Nigeria which is typically christian and not the places you will see sharia law. 

Btw, quite a few Nigerians use this myth to gain asylum in the US. They say to the US govt that the Nigerian govt threatened to kill them for their sexuality and the US foolishly give them a green card even though they could just move to a different state without sharia law and be just fine.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> This is not really true, we have gay clubs, openly gay people and celebrities running around and none of them are facing the death penalty. Culturally, homosexual activity is frowned upon by the majority of Nigerians but as far as I know, nobody has been killed just for being gay in Nigeria. 
> 
> So I made a few calls to my friends back in Nigeria just to make sure I am not out of touch/date before pressing the send button on this post and none of the people I called can confirm that they have heard of any death sentences carried out due to homosexuality. One person said they have read of someone going to jail for sodomy but he doesn't know which state it happened in. I also did a google search and found two examples in Northern states(yup, we sorta have our own version of state rights) where they have sharia. The claim is that the sexual actual was not voluntary i.e. **** rape but it still didn't say if they carried out the death penality just that they were sentenced. Lastly, I can tell by the names that the 2 guys in question are from the western part of Nigeria which is typically christian and not the places you will see sharia law. 
> 
> Btw, quite a few Nigerians use this myth to gain asylum in the US. They say to the US govt that the Nigerian govt threatened to kill them for their sexuality and the US foolishly give them a green card even though they could just move to a different state without sharia law and be just fine.


It's frowned upon, to use your own words, and can subject you to capital punishment, if caught in a Islamic Sharia law state.

Close enough AFAIC, to possibly trigger a violent rejection of a homosexual advance.

----------


## juleswin

> It's frowned upon, to use your own words, and can subject you to capital punishment, if caught in a Islamic Sharia law state.
> 
> Close enough AFAIC, to possibly trigger a violent rejection of a homosexual advance.


To be fair, an unwanted h0mo sexual advance to most straight men would trigger a violent reaction, I doubt them being of Nigerian decent has anything to do with it. At least violent enough to get a small cut under their eye. But then again, does anyone really believe he was really attacked? my guess is that he faked the whole thing for attention. I think he cut himself, poured bleach on himself and put the noose on himself all for attention.

----------


## jct74

> *Police sources: New evidence suggests Jussie Smollett orchestrated attack*
> 
> By Ryan Young and Brad Parks
> February 16, 2019
> 
> Two law enforcement sources with knowledge of the investigation told CNN that Chicago Police believe Jussie Smollett paid two men to orchestrate the assault.
> 
> The brothers, who were arrested Wednesday, were released without charges Friday after Chicago police cited the discovery of "new evidence." The sources told CNN that the two men are now cooperating fully with law enforcement.
> 
> ...


https://www.cnn.com/2019/02/16/enter...ack/index.html

----------


## Swordsmyth

According to _Fox32 Chicago's_ Rafer Weigel, *Chicago PD detectives were able to link the two Nigerian brothers to the purchase of the rope found around Smollett's neck,* and they may have been *paid to perform the alleged attack*.   "The brothers agreed to cooperate with police who are investigating  whether Smollett made up the story after police threatened to charge  them with battery. The brothers attorney said both brothers knew  Smollett," tweeted Weigel, adding "There are unconfirmed reports that  Smollett paid the two brothers to perform the alleged scheme."
 whether Smollett made up the story  after police threatened to charge them with battery.  The brothers  attorney said both brothers knew Smollett. There are unconfirmed reports  that Smollett paid the two brothers to perform the alleged  scheme. (2/2).
 — Rafer Weigel (@RaferWeigel) February 16, 2019Weigel added that Chicago PD continues to consider Smollett a  "victim" in the case. We're sure his super-connected high-profile lawyer  has nothing to do with this. 
 .@Chicago_Police say even after the Nigerian brothers release and despite “new evidence” from their interrogation #JussieSmollett is still being called a “victim” in this case. #Chicago #CPD
 — Rafer Weigel (@RaferWeigel) February 16, 2019


Chicago PD reportedly reached out to Smollett's legal team "and expressed interest" in talking with the "Empire" star again.     .@Chicago_Police also confirmed this with me just now. #JussieSmollett https://t.co/wQ3H28C3dG
 — Rafer Weigel (@RaferWeigel) February 16, 2019


If you needed any further indication that the walls are closing in on Jussie Smollett, CNN has now gone full-bore against the _Empire_ star, with a panel of guests denouncing what what many suspected all along; it appears that Smollett staged a *hate crime hoax*.    Chicago police think "Empire" actor Jussie Smollett paid two men to orchestrate the assault on himself, two police sources say https://t.co/GyOMPBEJ5i pic.twitter.com/RvuiTWWY30
 — CNN Breaking News (@cnnbrk) February 16, 2019 A lot of Democrats in Hollywood owe  MAGA voters an apology. It had a lot of them chastising me for not  buying Jussie’s story. Those of us who were skeptical were right. Now @CNN reports Jussie paid the two Nigerian brothers to stage the attack. pic.twitter.com/RIrnKUFEoF
 — Robby Starbuck (@robbystarbuck) February 17, 2019After the Covington MAGA hat disaster, one might think Democrats would wait before rushing to judgement. One would be wrong.
 There is no such thing as “racially charged.”

This attack was not “possibly” homophobic. It was a racist and homophobic attack.

If you don’t like what is happening to our country, then work to change  it. It is no one’s job to water down or sugar-coat the rise of hate  crimes. https://t.co/QAi0IYtSeR
 — Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez (@AOC) January 30, 2019 The racist, homophobic attack on @JussieSmollett  is an affront to our humanity. No one should be attacked for who they  are or whom they love. I pray that Jussie has a speedy recovery &  that justice is served. May we all commit to ending this hate once &  for all.
 — Nancy Pelosi (@SpeakerPelosi) January 30, 2019 .@JussieSmollett is one of the kindest, most gentle human beings I know. I’m praying for his quick recovery.

This was an attempted modern day lynching. No one should have to fear  for their life because of their sexuality or color of their skin. We  must confront this hate.
 — Kamala Harris (@KamalaHarris) January 29, 2019Care to revise?
  A minor note - Chicago PD has corrected the information regarding the bleach bottle, telling _Fox News_ that it came from the former suspects' apartment, not Smollett's. 


More at: https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2019-...takes-dramatic

----------


## jkr

the lesson?

*CASH
IS
KING
!!!*

----------


## Occam's Banana

> After the Covington MAGA hat disaster, one might think Democrats would wait before rushing to judgement. One would be wrong.
> 
> There is no such thing as “racially charged.”
> 
> This attack was not “possibly” homophobic. It was a racist and homophobic attack.
> 
> If you don’t like what is happening to our country, then work to change  it. It is no one’s job to water down or sugar-coat the rise of hate  crimes. https://t.co/QAi0IYtSeR
>  — Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez (@AOC) January 30, 2019
> 
> ...


Revise what? Haven't you heard? Truth is irrelevant.

The only thing that matters is that "people had thought something like that was possible" ...




> Originally Posted by Shaun King
> 
> We live in a time where somebody could do something like this based purely on hate or race. And that it turned out to not be the case I don’t think changes the devastating conclusion that people had thought something like that was possible.

----------


## Cleaner44

I think to anyone that isn't a rabid Marxist, this was an obvious hoax that thinking people detected from the beginning.

*Smollett beating investigation bombshell gives fresh fodder to Trump supporters*
https://chicago.suntimes.com/columni...mp-supporters/


*Police sources: New evidence suggests Jussie Smollett orchestrated attack*
https://www.cnn.com/2019/02/16/enter...ack/index.html

----------


## Swordsmyth

Smollett reportedly directed at least one of the  Nigerian brothers to purchase the rope (at the Crafty Beaver hardware  store) and hats. They were also paid $3,500 each prior to leaving for  Nigeria and promised $500 each upon their return, according to _CBS Chicago'_s Charlie De Mar.    Sources: Rope/hats purchased at direction of Smollett
 — Charlie De Mar (@CharlieDeMar) February 17, 2019 New: Sources—The brothers were paid $3,500 prior to leaving for Nigeria and were promised an additional $500 upon their return. @cbschicagohttps://t.co/22zRPCcYTe

(Updated typo from previous tweet)
 — Charlie De Mar (@CharlieDeMar) February 17, 2019 #Breaking: 2 #CPD sources tell @fox32news the brothers arrested & released in #JussieSmollett case told detectives they were paid by the #Empire actor to orchestrate the attack. Detectives also have a receipt for the rope found on #Smollett neck showing the brothers bought it.
 — Rafer Weigel (@RaferWeigel) February 17, 2019 It appears that Jussie Smollett  tried to manufacture a hate crime to make Trump supporters look bad and  most of the media not only uncritically accepted his lies as facts for  weeks, but attacked those who questioned the validity of his false  story.
 — Donald Trump Jr. (@DonaldJTrumpJr) February 17, 2019 .@JussieSmollett @EmpireFOX pic.twitter.com/RBP2rmqGwY
 — Katrina Pierson (@KatrinaPierson) February 17, 2019 CNN is all in on the Jussie  Smollett news... but they keep forgetting the part where he claimed  attackers were Trump supporters
 — Brian Flood (@briansflood) February 17, 2019

More at: https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2019-...takes-dramatic

----------


## brushfire

Where he goin, he'll be gettin more footlongs than he ever done did at subway.   He aint gonna be actin' eeetha....fo realz.

HAHA..  MAGA HAT.  Someone should mail him one when he lands in cook county.

----------


## phill4paul



----------


## Anti Federalist

> 


Hahahahahahaha!!!!

"I'd have gotten away with it too, if it hadn't been for you meddling kids!"

----------


## Chester Copperpot

love that

----------


## Anti Federalist

From the comments at another web site:

Son of Snake Plissken - 2 hours ago

Noose still on, Sandwich in hand 
He thought the nation was at his command

Did a concert, sang a song
But He lied, all along

The MAGA for which he cried, in Chi
Just really some Nigerian guys

Supporters at first were powerful and plenty
Now they'll hide and there won't be any

No retractions will be made
The story will now move to the shade

He has proven , he is not so smart
His story has completely fallen apart

The jig is up for Smollett
And he is left to eat some $#@!

He will walk with the gay black card
But his lawyers will hit his wallet hard

----------


## Anti Federalist

> *Smollett beating investigation bombshell gives fresh fodder to Trump supporters*
> https://chicago.suntimes.com/columni...mp-supporters/


From the article:




> Meanwhile, what am I going to say if Smollett’s alleged attackers turn out to be black?
> 
> “What idiots. The real Trump supporters are going to have a heyday.”


Fodder?

Heyday?

The Bolsheviks and Jacobins are two pins away from crying havoc and spilling blood, and it will be some $#@! like this with a fake "hate" crime that will push them over the edge.

$#@! everybody involved with this.

----------


## phill4paul

> From the article:
> 
> 
> 
> Fodder?
> 
> Heyday?
> 
> The Bolsheviks and Jacobins are two pins away from crying havoc and spilling blood, and it will be some $#@! like this with a fake "hate" crime that will push them over the edge.
> ...


  From 'get-go' the article....




> *Early on,* one of my readers made an annoying dig about the frantic search for the attackers of “Empire” actor Jussie Smollett:
> 
>     “What are you going to say when the attackers turn out to be black?” he asked, taunting me.


   Lol. Damned straight. We smell racial hatred dividing rats in it for personal gain at every turn. 

   Dems like to use the term "dog-whistle" disparagingly. Well, they seem to have a problem with "Wolf cries." And well, "that dog don't hunt."

----------


## specsaregood

> The Bolsheviks and Jacobins are two pins away from crying havoc and spilling blood, and it will be some $#@! like this with a fake "hate" crime that will push them over the edge.
> 
> $#@! everybody involved with this.


On that note...  Should those guilty of claiming fake "hate" crimes be charged and prosecuted under hate crime legislation?  I would say so, since the motivation is much the same.   

Yes, I know most of us here are against "hate crime" legislation.  But pretend you aren't and argue the pro/con of the above question.

----------


## phill4paul

> On that note...  Should those guilty of claiming fake "hate" crimes be charged and prosecuted under hate crime legislation?  I would say so, since the motivation is much the same.   
> 
> Yes, I know most of us here are against "hate crime" legislation.  But pretend you aren't and argue the pro/con of the above question.


  Absolutely. Let's get it on!

----------


## specsaregood

> Absolutely. Let's get it on!


One could even argue that hate crime hoaxes are an act of terrorism.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> On that note...  Should those guilty of claiming fake "hate" crimes be charged and prosecuted under hate crime legislation?  I would say so, since the motivation is much the same.   
> 
> Yes, I know most of us here are against "hate crime" legislation.  But pretend you aren't and argue the pro/con of the above question.


All false accusations should be punished with the punishment the accused would have gotten.

----------


## RJB

> All false accusations should be punished with the punishment the accused would have gotten.


That has always been my opinion too.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> That has always been my opinion too.


An alternative would be to treat the punishment the accused would have gotten as the crime it would have been (kidnapping, murder etc.) and give the accuser the punishment due those crimes.

----------


## Swordsmyth

Chicago police spokesman: "We can confirm that  the information received from the individuals questioned by police  earlier in the Empire case has in fact shifted the trajectory of the  investigation."
 — BNO Newsroom (@BNODesk) February 17, 2019 Chicago police tell @ABC  detectives are eager to speak to Jussie Smollett again urgently. “We  have been in touch with Smollett’s attorneys. We contacted his attorneys  last night. We made our intentions clear.”
 — Rob Elgas (@RobElgasABC7) February 17, 2019 Smollett case news. Backing up @RaferWeigel report: @ABC confirms detectives were able to confront the 2 brothers 
with  evidence they purchased the rope found around Smollett’s neck at an Ace  hardware store. The brothers agreed to cooperate with police.
 — Rob Elgas (@RobElgasABC7) February 17, 2019 We don't say Trump Derangement Syndrome is a mental disorder for nothing.
 — Mark Dice (@MarkDice) February 17, 2019  It appears that Jussie Smollett tried to  manufacture a hate crime to make Trump supporters look bad and most of  the media not only uncritically accepted his lies as facts for weeks,  but attacked those who questioned the validity of his false story.
 — Donald Trump Jr. (@DonaldJTrumpJr) February 17, 2019

----------


## Mach

Grand Jury is ready to go.

Also, another thing the cops collected at the Brothers place were cut up magazines, Jussie was sent some "hate" stuff weeks before the "attack," and played those to the hilt, too.



https://www.tmz.com/2019/02/17/jussi...-trump-empire/





> *
> Jussie Smollett Case to Go to Grand Jury ... Doubt MAGA Comment Because Trump Folks Don't Watch 'Empire'*
> 
> A grand jury will hear the Jussie Smollett case early next week ... law enforcement sources tell TMZ.
> 
> Law enforcement sources connected to the investigation tell TMZ, the 2 brothers who were arrested and then released are staying somewhere around the Loop in downtown Chicago under the watchful eye of police so no one gets to them. We're told cops especially want to make sure Jussie does not contact the brothers.

----------


## RJB

Nothing new, but it took me a moment to catch my breath from laughing so hard.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jkPf3yObfqk

----------


## Origanalist



----------


## phill4paul

>

----------


## Brian4Liberty

It’s Hollywood and the media’s fault for not supporting the LGBTQ agenda. Oh, Pence is to blame too.

----------


## Swordsmyth

https://twitter.com/Chet_Cannon/stat...50682444333056

----------


## Superfluous Man

I highly doubt that Kamala Harris was directly involved in any way, nor was anybody else who actually knew what they were doing. It may be that Jussie on his own came up with this and thought it would be a good way to help Harris. But this conspiracy was too stupid in too many ways to have gone through much of a vetting process.

----------


## enhanced_deficit

Not sure yet of details  surrounding above case but violence against gay people has got to stop.
It's also anti MAGA.

*Trump administration launches global effort to end criminalization of homosexuality*

----------


## eleganz

Seriously any straight thinking (non TDS suffering) human would think this was bull$#@! from the beginning.

Right when I heard two MAGA white supremacists called him ***, ngga, and something about EMPIRE, I knew it was BS.  If they were really racist homophobes, they wouldn't be watching the show enough to know who the actors were and identify them at night on a Subway run in freezing temperatures.  I watched empire a few times and I wouldn't even be able to recognize anybody but Terrance Howard in public.

----------


## phill4paul

> Seriously any straight thinking (non TDS suffering) human would think this was bull$#@! from the beginning.
> 
> Right when I heard two MAGA white supremacists called him ***, ngga, and something about EMPIRE, I knew it was BS.  If they were really racist homophobes, they wouldn't be watching the show enough to know who the actors were and identify them at night on a Subway run in freezing temperatures.  I watched empire a few times and I wouldn't even be able to recognize anybody but Terrance Howard in public.


  It'll be interesting to see what he is hung for. I'm gonna guess the 'hate' letter with powdered aspirin he sent through the USPS that required a HAZMAT team to handle. I don't think the Feds will let that slide.

----------


## euphemia

Eventually people are going to stop listening because it looks like there are more lies than truth.

----------


## Swordsmyth

_Empire_ actor Jussie Smollett pleaded no contest in 2007 to providing *false information to law enforcement* in connection with a DUI, according to _NBC News 10_, which confirmed the incident with the Los Angeles City Attorney. 

  Smollett was sentenced to *two years probation* and a choice of a fine or jail in the 2007 case. 


While _Empire_ network _Fox_ has thus far publicly stood by Smollett, _TMZ_ reported  on Tuesday that the star's screen time has been significantly reduced -  with 9 scenes being cut to four, and Smollett "no longer the focus" of  them. 

More at: https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2019-...aw-enforcement

----------


## Swordsmyth

In an even more disturbing development, it seems Smollett may have  tried to take advantage of what he saw as an opportunity to frame  completely innocent people for the hoax.
 The _Empire_ actor had told police he’d be willing to sign off  on criminal complaints against the two ‘suspects’ when they were in  custody. Yet when Smollett found out that police arrested the Osundairo  brothers in regards to the incident, he declined to pursue charges, as  he had earlier indicated he’d be willing to.
 This change of heart suggests that Smollett would have been willing  to press charges against hypothetical individuals arrested by Chicago  police in connection to the attack. With the incident appearing almost  certainly to be a hoax, Smollett would’ve been enabling the criminal prosecution of individuals who were completely blameless.


More at: https://bigleaguepolitics.com/jussie...ents-for-hoax/

----------


## brushfire

> In an even more disturbing development, it seems Smollett may have  tried to take advantage of what he saw as an opportunity to frame  completely innocent people for the hoax.
>  The _Empire_ actor had told police hed be willing to sign off  on criminal complaints against the two suspects when they were in  custody. Yet when Smollett found out that police arrested the Osundairo  brothers in regards to the incident, he declined to pursue charges, as  he had earlier indicated hed be willing to.
>  This change of heart suggests that Smollett would have been willing  to press charges against hypothetical individuals arrested by Chicago  police in connection to the attack. With the incident appearing almost  certainly to be a hoax, Smollett wouldve been enabling the criminal prosecution of individuals who were completely blameless.
> 
> 
> More at: https://bigleaguepolitics.com/jussie...ents-for-hoax/


I guess when this was all "MAGA Country" there was no need to look up this public information.   Funny how it all comes to the surface now, and ironic how the media was just as willing to play along with a story if it served their interests.   In some respects, Smollett is the press, personified.   Maybe someone should pour some bleach on both Smollett and the media, to clean their sh!t up.   What horrible human beings.

----------


## juleswin

> I guess when this was all "MAGA Country" there was no need to look up this public information.   Funny how it all comes to the surface now, and ironic how the media was just as willing to play along with a story if it served their interests.   In some respects, Smollett is the press, personified.   Maybe someone should pour some bleach on both Smollett and the media, to clean their sh!t up.   What horrible human beings.


From the get go, most of the MSM reported this as an alleged crime, yes they did not come out to say it was a hoax or that it definitely happened.  I have searched and I have yet to see any of the talkie program discuss the alleged crime like it happened. Actually, I could not find a segment of Don Lemon covering it or Rachel Maddow for that matter. The commentary talkie shows stayed away from it and the straight news reported what the police was saying.

How is that a bad thing? This is actually what they are supposed to be doing i.e. not jumping the gun until the investigation is complete but we want em to say it was a hoax in the middle of the investigation. Personally, I think most in the media did a fantastic job in this case, they took a neutral stance and kept the public up to date with the finding of the CPD.

----------


## brushfire

> From the get go, most of the MSM reported this as an alleged crime, yes they did not come out to say it was a hoax or that it definitely happened.  I have searched and I have yet to see any of the talkie program discuss the alleged crime like it happened. Actually, I could not find a segment of Don Lemon covering it or Rachel Maddow for that matter. The commentary talkie shows stayed away from it and the straight news reported what the police was saying.
> 
> How is that a bad thing? This is actually what they are supposed to be doing i.e. not jumping the gun until the investigation is complete but we want em to say it was a hoax in the middle of the investigation. Personally, I think most in the media did a fantastic job in this case, they took a neutral stance and kept the public up to date with the finding of the CPD.


Obviously, not everyone knew it was a hoax on day 1.   I think I, as well as many others, had some suspicions based on the some of the details, but nobody knew for sure.

This a local story to me, so perhaps I've been more critical/keeping a closer eye.  If you are doing your searches now, you may be seeing corrected stories - you can still find the headlines that aren't labeled as "allegedly".   Most every headline was stated as fact, after citing quotes by Jusse, other media sources, or the CPD (standard op) to properly cite the source (no need to check the facts if you can parrot someone else).   The only allegedly I'd seen was relative to the incident being a "hate crime".   Of course now you see the outlets are all corrected, or redirecting to current stories.   From my point of view, I think you may be giving them more credit than they deserve.

Just like the Covington Catholic kids...   It serves their interests, so they'll recklessly parrot the story, without any investigation.   Nobody bothers to look up the "native american activist" - he is an enemy of the MAGA hat wearer, so he is their friend.   Even after the whole thing was exposed, you had media that were still reporting on the false narrative - I guess their all being sued now.

Anyhow, maybe I'm too sensitive to these things, or perhaps you're not sensitive enough - we can disagree, its just how I've seen it.   Regardless, I'm sure the media will appreciate your going to bat for them on RPF.

----------


## juleswin

> Obviously, not everyone knew it was a hoax on day 1.   I think I, as well as many others, had some suspicions based on the some of the details, but nobody knew for sure.
> 
> This a local story to me, so perhaps I've been more critical/keeping a closer eye.  If you are doing your searches now, you may be seeing corrected stories - you can still find the headlines that aren't labeled as "allegedly".   Most every headline was stated as fact, after citing quotes by Jusse, other media sources, or the CPD (standard op) to properly cite the source (no need to check the facts if you can parrot someone else).   The only allegedly I'd seen was relative to the incident being a "hate crime".   Of course now you see the outlets are all corrected, or redirecting to current stories.   From my point of view, I think you may be giving them more credit than they deserve.
> 
> Just like the Covington Catholic kids...   It serves their interests, so they'll recklessly parrot the story, without any investigation.   Nobody bothers to look up the "native american activist" - he is an enemy of the MAGA hat wearer, so he is their friend.   Even after the whole thing was exposed, you had media that were still reporting on the false narrative - I guess their all being sued now.
> 
> Anyhow, maybe I'm too sensitive to these things, or perhaps you're not sensitive enough - we can disagree, its just how I've seen it.   Regardless, I'm sure the media will appreciate your going to bat for them on RPF.



I think we see it very differently. I rememeber the Covingon catholic kids story, I had friends on facebook, we had discussions on MSN news shows condemning the kids and just believing everything the native guy said of the story. There were little skpeticism and everybody for days went with the native's narrative. This time, the reporting and the overall response has been different. Maybe because they just got burned by the Convington kids story but from my POV, they acted the way I would want a fair news agency to act i.e. report the news without prejudice and update as evidence is revealed. 

I have done a custom search to see how it was being reported and just about every article I came across reported it as an alleged crime. Its not really about going to bat for them but more like not critcizing them when they show great improvement from their last outing. I personally think they did OK with this one.

----------


## specsaregood

> *Testimony in Jussie Smollett case scrapped after "Hail Mary" phone call*
> 
> CBS News has learned that a last-minute phone call may have saved "Empire" star Jussie Smollett from potentially being indicted. Last month, the actor claimed he was the victim of a racist and homophobic attack as he walked home in the middle of the night. Two brothers have now told Chicago police Smollett paid them to stage the assault.
> A source close to the investigation tells CBS News the brothers were set to appear in front of a grand jury Tuesday. *But CBS News correspondent Dean Reynolds reports those plans were abruptly scrapped after a "Hail Mary" call from Smollett's defense team.*
> 
> *CBS News has learned that Nigerian brothers Ola and Abel Osundairo were waiting outside the grand jury chambers, just minutes from testifying, when prosecutors got the call from Smollett's lawyers.
> *
> 
> *It's unclear what the defense said, but the Cook County state's attorney decided to postpone the brothers' testimony*, which would have been the first step toward indicting the 36-year-old actor for filing a false police report.


https://www.msn.com/en-us/tv/celebri...all/ar-BBTQNmh

----------


## phill4paul

> https://www.msn.com/en-us/tv/celebri...all/ar-BBTQNmh


  I wonder WTF that was about. Plea bargain? The drama continues.

----------


## juleswin

> https://www.msn.com/en-us/tv/celebri...all/ar-BBTQNmh


This is just a temp delay, no DA worth their salt is going to let this big fish off that easy. This story has gotten way too big to end this way. The police and the DA have been very patient in this case, one thing I know is that justice will definitely be served in this case.

----------


## specsaregood

> This is just a temp delay, no DA worth their salt is going to let this big fish off that easy. This story has gotten way too big to end this way. The police and the DA have been very patient in this case, one thing I know is that justice will definitely be served in this case.


LOL.   He is gonna enter rehab or a mental ward for a break from the stress and come out a month from now as the posterchild for mental health coverage.  He'll blame it all on a toxic environment due to trump.

----------


## juleswin

> LOL.   He is gonna enter rehab or a mental ward for a break from the stress and come out a month from now as the posterchild for mental health coverage.  He'll blame it all on a toxic environment due to trump.


I would be very surprised if it ended up that way. You have a lot of people from all sides calling for his head and a DA who I would assume would want to make a name for himself with this. I predict a moderate jail sentence with option for early release with good behaviour but he will spend time in the pen. And even worse for him, I don't see any way he would be able to rehab his image when he gets out.

----------


## phill4paul



----------


## Anti Globalist

^Oh $#@!.  Wonder what kind of punishment hes going to get.

----------


## Dr.3D



----------


## brushfire

> ^Oh $#@!.  Wonder what kind of punishment hes going to get.


I hear Cook county is filled with violent criminals that love a homosexual who can take a beating.   I'm betting he'll have a very warm reception if he ends up there.

----------


## Superfluous Man

> I hear Cook county is filled with violent criminals that love a homosexual who can take a beating.   I'm betting he'll have a very warm reception if he ends up there.


Maybe that was his plan all along?

----------


## phill4paul

> After weeks of investigation into Jussie Smollett's claim of being attacked last month by two men who shouted racist and homophobic slurs while physically beating him and leaving him with a rope tied around his neck, the Chicago Police Department officially classified Smollett as a suspect in an ongoing criminal investigation for filing a false report.
> 
> The announcement, in a tweet from the Chicago Police Department's verified account, represents another stunning twist in an investigation that has seen more than its share of such developments.
> 
> The tweet also announced that detectives are presenting evidence to a grand jury.
> 
> While Chicago police officials confirmed to ABC News on Wednesday that authorities are maintaining a dialogue with Jussie Smollett's attorneys, they remain anxious to re-interview the actor himself.
> 
> "We are hopeful that we’ll have a chance to ask the questions that we have," says Chicago Police Department (CPD) spokesman Anthony Guglielmi.
> ...


https://www.yahoo.com/gma/police-jus...210512648.html

----------


## Anti Federalist

I want the Harris connection looked into.

A very bright red line has been crossed if Smollet and Nigerians conspired together with a sitting US senator to cook up this incitement to riot scheme.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> "We are hopeful that we’ll have a chance to ask the questions that we have," says Chicago Police Department (CPD) spokesman Anthony Guglielmi.
> 
> "It doesn’t matter what the investigation shows," Guglielmi said. "If you have information that's helpful to law enforcement, it behooves you to contact authorities and share that information. We have been very diplomatic and have been working with him and his attorneys. We got information, and that's what we want to run by him."
> 
> If Smollett does not come in to speak with police, he said, "We’re going to go with other methods to create a culture of accountability.”


Smollett may be an ass, but at least it looks like he knows better than to talk to cops.

(And LMAO @ cops spouting off about the need for "a culture of accountability" ...)

----------


## Anti Federalist

> If Smollett does not come in to speak with police, he said, "We’re going to go with other methods to create a culture of accountability.”


Does that mean "Gets arrested"?

----------


## Anti Globalist

> I hear Cook county is filled with violent criminals that love a homosexual who can take a beating.   I'm betting he'll have a very warm reception if he ends up there.





> Maybe that was his plan all along?


Getting butt $#@!ed in prison must be on his bucket list.

----------


## ThePaleoLibertarian

> I want the Harris connection looked into.
> 
> A very bright red line has been crossed if Smollet and Nigerians conspired together with a sitting US senator to cook up this incitement to riot scheme.


I doubt that. Harris was groomed by Hillary Clinton. If she was involved, it wouldn't have been the obviously fake buffoonery it was. A smarter person could have actually pulled this off, or at least have it be a little bit believable.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> I doubt that. Harris was groomed by Hillary Clinton. If she was involved, it wouldn't have been the obviously fake buffoonery it was. A smarter person could have actually pulled this off, or at least have it be a little bit believable.


Yeah, you got a point...but hey, the labor market is tight right now.

She might have had to outsource the work.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> In an even more disturbing development, it seems Smollett may have  tried to take advantage of what he saw as an opportunity to frame  completely innocent people for the hoax.
>  The _Empire_ actor had told police he’d be willing to sign off  on criminal complaints against the two ‘suspects’ when they were in  custody. Yet when Smollett found out that police arrested the Osundairo  brothers in regards to the incident, he declined to pursue charges, as  he had earlier indicated he’d be willing to.
>  This change of heart suggests that Smollett would have been willing  to press charges against hypothetical individuals arrested by Chicago  police in connection to the attack. With the incident appearing almost  certainly to be a hoax, Smollett would’ve been enabling the criminal prosecution of individuals who were completely blameless.
> 
> 
> More at: https://bigleaguepolitics.com/jussie...ents-for-hoax/


Seriously...?

$#@! this guy.

----------


## Schifference

Disorderly conduct charges filed.

----------


## ThePaleoLibertarian

> Disorderly conduct charges filed.


I know that's a felony, but it still seems pretty light for what he's done.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Disorderly conduct charges.  What a joke.  If any of us did this, we'd get thrown in prison.  If you're a gay black man, you get a slap on this wrist.

----------


## Schifference

> I know that's a felony, but it still seems pretty light for what he's done.


Agreed. I hear once this is over he is headed to Kentucky to tackle a senator.

----------


## ThePaleoLibertarian

> Disorderly charges.  If any of us did this, we'd get thrown in prison.


But to be fair, this is just the CPD's charges. The Feds are looking into the letters with white powder sent to him, which is obviously also bull$#@!, and a much more serious crime. Faking a terrorist incident is on a different level, legally.

----------


## brushfire

> Maybe that was his plan all along?





> Getting butt $#@!ed in prison must be on his bucket list.


Entirely possible...now days.

----------


## Schifference

And filing false police report.

----------


## brushfire

> Disorderly conduct charges.  What a joke.  If any of us did this, we'd get thrown in prison.  If you're a gay black man, you get a slap on this wrist.


This dipsh!t will be recognized anywhere he goes, and its just a matter of time before he really steps into "MAGA Country".

When it happens, some will not believe him, and those who do will probably think its funny.

----------


## Mach

A quickie of the brothers buying ski masks and a red hat etc....

----------


## Mach

Meme

----------


## Anti Federalist

The Bleach Boys.




>

----------


## RJB

> This dipsh!t will be recognized anywhere he goes, and its just a matter of time before he really steps into "MAGA Country".
> 
> When it happens, some will not believe him, and those who do will probably think its funny.


If he steps into MAGA country, the worst that will happen is that he will get laughed at.  Contrary to the MSM reporting, people in fly over country are pretty mellow unless provoked to defend themselves.

----------


## Mach

He's been charged with a crime.

They're not even going to bother with the whole Empire crime?

No pun intended, but just a whitewash.

This attack alone is a serious hate crime, the attempted manipulation of Society.

https://news.yahoo.com/latest-fox-sa...174435896.html




> CHICAGO (AP) -- The Latest on the attack reported by Jussie Smollett (all times local):
> 
> 7:50 p.m.
> 
> Attorneys for Jussie Smollett say they will mount an "aggressive defense" of the "Empire" actor after he was charged with making a false report that he was attacked in Chicago last month.
> 
> Attorneys Todd Pugh and Victor Henderson say in a statement: "Like any other citizen, Mr. Smollett enjoys the presumption of innocence... "
> 
> It did not say where Smollett is and when he might turn himself in to police.
> ...

----------


## kcchiefs6465

Charged with Felony Disorderly Conduct.

Punishable 1-3 Years

----------


## phill4paul

> Charged with Felony Disorderly Conduct.
> 
> Punishable 1-3 Years


  He still may face Federal charges WRT mailing of letter with white powder through the USPS (aspirin).

----------


## specsaregood

> I would be very surprised if it ended up that way. You have a lot of people from all sides calling for his head and a DA who I would assume would want to make a name for himself with this. I predict a moderate jail sentence with option for early release with good behaviour but he will spend time in the pen. And even worse for him, I don't see any way he would be able to rehab his image when he gets out.


We'll just have to wait and see, you have more faith in the system than I do it seems.
With that noted, we already have people in the media trying to give him the out I mentioned:

----------


## dannno

> Imagine Cory Booker was assaulted while _ho-mowing his yard._





> Fixed that fer'ye

----------


## juleswin

> Imagine Cory Booker was assaulted while mowing his yard.


You ask these sort of race questions all the time so I will try and answer it for u. In your scenario was Cory Booker attacked by a white person or a black person? cos its makes a big difference what the narrative would be post attack.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> He still may face Federal charges WRT mailing of letter with white powder through the USPS (aspirin).


I'm sure he will be.

----------


## euphemia

Excellent presentation by the Chicago Police Department this morning if anyone bothered to watch or listen.  

https://video.foxnews.com/v/60052266...#sp=show-clips

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> Excellent presentation by the Chicago Police Department this morning if anyone bothered to watch or listen.  
> 
> https://video.foxnews.com/v/60052266...#sp=show-clips


Too busy smoking cigarettes and drinking coffee.

I assume they talked about what they plan to do to fix the crime ridden $#@! hole they oversee?

----------


## brushfire

> If he steps into MAGA country, the worst that will happen is that he will get laughed at.  Contrary to the MSM reporting, people in fly over country are pretty mellow unless provoked to defend themselves.


I agree - I put the "MAGA Country" in quotes to identify it as a figurative.   In other words, when this idiot has his a$$ kicked by real racist homophobes.   

For the record - while I disagree with MAGA fans on a great deal of topics, I dont generally see MAGA's as racist, homophobic, or even violent people.  Almost all of that narrative is created by the radical leftists, just like Smollett.  A tactic I've been subject to on several occasions - one that has been overplayed.

----------


## brushfire

> A tactic I've been subject to on several occasions - one that has been overplayed.

----------


## donnay

The Chicago Police Chief is giving a press conference right now.  

Kamala Harris, right before this hoax, drew up legislation with regards to minority hate crimes.  How interesting this hoax could have fast-tracted her legislation.

S.Res.118 - A resolution condemning hate crime and any other form of racism, religious or ethnic bias, discrimination, incitement to violence, or animus targeting a minority in the United States.
https://www.congress.gov/bill/115th-...n/118/all-info

----------


## Schifference

> You ask these sort of race questions all the time so I will try and answer it for u. In your scenario was Cory Booker attacked by a white person or a black person? cos its makes a big difference what the narrative would be post attack.


Do you think I am a racist?
Black people beaten by Black Cops still claim race beatings. I bring it up to point out the hypocrisy. The person that assaulted Rand got a slap on the hand. Had that happened to a Democrat or Black Senator/Congressperson the result would be different. Democrats lie to congress/FBI/Senate and nothing happens. Democrats collude/cheat for HRC to win, nothing happens. Conservatives provide false statements and go to jail.

----------


## juleswin

> Do you think I am a racist?


Nope, I just think that you have this weird preoccupation with race to the point of obsession, you have asked this hypothetical scenario question in quite a few threads now. Nobody ever replies to your question(usually because it sounds like a rhethorical question) and you just keep asking and asking and asking away. I really don't know what to make of it so I am hopefully trying to help you solve it. I mean its one thing if there was a group of people in the forum who support this double standard in our justice system, so your repeated posting of the question as a way to shame them or get them justify their position. But these people don't exist in the forum





> Black people beaten by Black Cops still claim race beatings. I bring it up to point out the hypocrisy. The person that assaulted Rand got a slap on the hand. Had that happened to a Democrat or Black Senator/Congressperson the result would be different. Democrats lie to congress/FBI/Senate and nothing happens. Democrats collude/cheat for HRC to win, nothing happens. Conservatives provide false statements and go to jail.


To be fair, the bigger news story is when a white cop beats up a black civilian so you are a bit off in that one. But yea, its the whole hate crime law which nobody supports around here that is causing this. Democrats lie to congress/FBI? senate and nothing happens? I see that a little differently, it not who is lying but what they lie about, lie about Israel, NSA and MIC and nothing happens to u. There is nothing stopping republican appointed Attorney generals from going after demos who lie under oath, nothing whatsoever. Now tell me, whose fault is that?

----------


## Valli6

Corrupt Politicians STILL covering for Smollet! That "police superintendent" (or whatever title they made up for him - he's not a cop! He's a a crony/politician!) lays out the narrative for us that Smollet created the hoax to get a raise and that he smeared Chicago. He suggests that Chicago is owed an apology!

BS! He did it to smear white people who might support Trump! The media, twitter mob, celebrity turds, etc., didn't go off on "Chicago" and how racist and evil Chicago is! They went off on white people, Trump supporters, people wearing MAGA hats! 

"Chicago Police Supt. *Eddie Johnson*" and "Chicago police spokesman *Anthony Guglielmi*" are just additional corrupt politicians - most likely more buddies & supporters of Kamala Harris & Booker - who are trying to play down Smollet's obscene hatred of whites & Trump, and Smollet's cavalier attitude towards hurting others and possibly starting a race war. $#@! all 3 of these sick, ignorant turds!

----------


## donnay

> Corrupt Politicians STILL covering for Smollet! That "police superintendent" (or whatever title they made up for him - he's not a cop! He's a a crony/politician!) lays out the narrative for us that Smollet created the hoax to get a raise and that he smeared Chicago. He suggests that Chicago is owed an apology!
> 
> BS! He did it to smear white people who might support Trump! The media, twitter mob, celebrity turds, etc., didn't go off on "Chicago" and how racist and evil Chicago is! They went off on white people, Trump supporters, people wearing MAGA hats! 
> 
> "Chicago Police Supt. *Eddie Johnson*" and "Chicago police spokesman *Anthony Guglielmi*" are just additional corrupt politicians - most likely more buddies & supporters of Kamala Harris & Booker - who are trying to play down Smollet's obscene hatred of whites & Trump, and Smollet's cavalier attitude towards hurting others and possibly starting a race war. $#@! all 3 of these sick, ignorant turds!


He was making $65,000 an episode.  I think if some good gum-shoe digs a little deeper, with this story, those very politicians are behind this in some capacity.  We know Kamala Harris had minority hate crime legislation all ready and waiting in the wings.

----------


## spudea

> Better than 50/50 a hoax.
> 
> I'm waiting for the response...let's see if the Jacobins and Marxists and Bolsheviks meant any of that "hat in hand" apology bull$#@! in the wake of Convington.





> FALSE FLAG


Feels so good to be right, a racist homophobic attack did not occur!  Imagine being those Jacobins and Marxists and Bolsheviks and wanting events like this to happen so they can blame it on Trump.  Yikes.

----------


## donnay

Bookmark this site!

Fake Hate Crimes 
http://www.fakehatecrimes.org

----------


## shakey1

> The Chicago Police Chief is giving a press conference right now.  
> 
> Kamala Harris, right before this hoax, drew up legislation with regards to minority hate crimes.  How interesting this hoax could have fast-tracted her legislation.
> 
> S.Res.118 - A resolution condemning hate crime and any other form of racism, religious or ethnic bias, discrimination, incitement to violence, or animus targeting a minority in the United States.
> https://www.congress.gov/bill/115th-...n/118/all-info

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Corrupt Politicians STILL covering for Smollet! That "police superintendent" (or whatever title they made up for him - he's not a cop! He's a a crony/politician!) lays out the narrative for us that Smollet created the hoax to get a raise and that he smeared Chicago. He suggests that Chicago is owed an apology!
> 
> BS! He did it to smear white people who might support Trump! The media, twitter mob, celebrity turds, etc., didn't go off on "Chicago" and how racist and evil Chicago is! They went off on white people, Trump supporters, people wearing MAGA hats! 
> 
> "Chicago Police Supt. *Eddie Johnson*" and "Chicago police spokesman *Anthony Guglielmi*" are just additional corrupt politicians - most likely more buddies & supporters of Kamala Harris & Booker - who are trying to play down Smollet's obscene hatred of whites & Trump, and Smollet's cavalier attitude towards hurting others and possibly starting a race war. $#@! all 3 of these sick, ignorant turds!


Of course it was bull$#@! and all designed to smear and define white folks.

The next time they whip up the Bolshevik/Jacobin mobs, might very well be the time people start dying.

They were one step away from burning down the Sandmann home after the Convington debacle.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Bookmark this site!
> 
> Fake Hate Crimes 
> http://www.fakehatecrimes.org


Blackfires.

Blackfires Everywhere.

----------


## Anti Globalist

> Its Hollywood and the medias fault for not supporting the LGBTQ agenda. Oh, Pence is to blame too.


Well her comments didn't age so well now did they?  Kind of like her career.

----------


## specsaregood

> They were one step away from burning down the Sandmann home after the Convington debacle.


That kids lawyer filed their $250 mil lawsuit against the Washington post the other day.  Good luck to them I say.

----------


## devil21

> The Chicago Police Chief is giving a press conference right now.  
> 
> Kamala Harris, right before this hoax, drew up legislation with regards to minority hate crimes.  How interesting this hoax could have fast-tracted her legislation.
> 
> S.Res.118 - A resolution condemning hate crime and any other form of racism, religious or ethnic bias, discrimination, incitement to violence, or animus targeting a minority in the United States.
> https://www.congress.gov/bill/115th-...n/118/all-info


She was on The Daily Show last night too.  Wouldn't be surprised if she had originally planned to talk about that bill but had to spike it due to the Smollett stuff.  I dunno if there was some collusion there (doubtful imo, but possible given the CA connections of Kamala Harris) but it would have springboarded her bill, for sure.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Now *embracing* those dead, white, cisgender, slaveholders and their quaint and patriarchal old notions of "equal justice" "due process" "bills of rights" and so on.

----------


## Warlord

There's no way I can dump nextflix, sorry Brian

----------


## phill4paul

Mike Rowe
6 hrs · 
Off the Wall

Mike - are you following this mess in Chicago? Any thoughts to share on Mr. Smollett? Hate crimes? The madness of it all?

Joan Cranston

Hi Joan

I have many thoughts, but nothing unique. I will say this though. Eddie Johnson strikes me as a stand-up guy. I just watched him say some very unpopular things, at a very difficult time. That took guts.

Regarding "hate crimes," I believe that all crimes are inherently hateful, regardless of the color of the criminal, or the color of the victim. Actions don't necessarily follow feelings, so I've never been comfortable punishing feelings - only actions. However, if a person could be found legitimately guilty of deliberately fomenting hate, Mr. Smollett appears to fit the bill. He strikes me as the enemy of anyone who was ever on the receiving end of racism and bigotry. Those are his real victims, in my opinion, and they have my sympathy.

In other words, the people of Chicago have every right to be angry, and so does their Chief of Police.

Mike

----------


## PursuePeace



----------


## timosman

>

----------


## Dr.3D

Seems those folks are so deep in false flag ops, they beleave what they are doing is real.  

Looks like they believe they've been fooling everybody all the time.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> 


So this broad goes traipsing around with ex-presidents, while her queeer brother, who makes $65,000 an hour acting, *these* are the people that are going to lecture some dirt poor Scots-Irish white man in West Virginia, desperately trying to fend off his meager coal digging or car building job from automation, Heathen Chinese or Invading Pablos, while living in a house trailer and watching his kids die from heroin grown under US protection, about "white privilege"?

----------


## Swordsmyth

> So this broad goes traipsing around with ex-presidents, while her queeer brother, who makes $65,000 an hour acting, *these* are the people that are going to lecture some dirt poor Scots-Irish white man in West Virginia, desperately trying to fend off his meager coal digging or car building job from automation, Heathen Chinese or Invading Pablos, while living in a house trailer and watching his kids die from heroin grown under US protection, about "white privilege"?


The club has members of all colors, it makes manipulating people easier.

----------


## Mach

> 



Where have you seen her before?



Yes, they are professionally oppressed.

----------


## timosman

> Yes, they are professionally oppressed.



You have to admit it is not easy to find an oppressed person in the most prosperous country on this planet.

----------


## KEEF

> Is falsifying a hate crime a hate crime?


Reading your comment and reflecting, I think that is a valid question.  As much as I hate tagging hate crime on a crime just to appease SJW and PC crowds, I would love to see the system charge this as a hate crime.

----------


## Mach

> Reading your comment and reflecting, I think that is a valid question.  As much as I hate tagging hate crime on a crime just to appease SJW and PC crowds, I would love to see the system charge this as a hate crime.


Mine as well just call it, _Social Terrorism_.


Something that would have affected millions of people from both _sides_, forever... and could have even influenced a Presidential Election... hmmmm......

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Mine as well just call it, _Social Terrorism_.
> 
> 
> Something that would have affected millions of people from both _sides_, forever... and could have even influenced a Presidential Election... hmmmm......


There is even a Russian connection, Smollett's father was Russian:




> Late Smollett Sr., a cable splicer, lost his battle with  cancer. *Migrated from Russia* and Poland to the United States, Joel  Smollett was the father of four sons and two daughters.
> 
>  All of them are American actors, producers and musicians famous from  the name Jussie, Jake, Jazz, Jocqui, JoJo and Jurnee Smollett.


More at: http://superbhub.com/entertainment/j...six-kids-dead/

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Real* Chicago "hate crime".

----------


## Valli6

https://www.fakehatemap.com

----------


## devil21

> There is even a Russian connection, Smollett's father was Russian:
> 
> 
> 
> More at: http://superbhub.com/entertainment/j...six-kids-dead/


$100 says not just Russian, but jewish Russian.

----------


## Pauls' Revere

> $100 says not just Russian, but jewish Russian.


From Swords link:

Born on October 8, 1956, Joel Smollett Sr. was Jewish and had American nationality. He married loving wife Janet Smollett and had six children of their own. The couple was having a great relationship with each other and kids.

But, their relationship came to an end after the death of the family head. It was a huge loss for the Smollett kids as Joel was a great inspiration to them.

Empire star Jussie Smollett shared his photo of childhood with his father on his official Instagram profile, the day after his demise.

----------


## timosman



----------


## Anti Federalist

So, two Nigerian migrants take part in an elaborate staged hoax designed to smear and defame millions of white people across the country, *while* the whole nation is knee deep in racial gasoline, *and colored people are still the victim* after these guys ran around in a powder magazine with blowtorches.

And the media wonders *why* they are hated...



*Brothers In Jussie Smollett Incident Have ‘Tremendous Regret,’ Their Attorney Says*

https://chicago.cbslocal.com/2019/02...thers-chicago/

February 28, 2019 at 9:54 pm

CHICAGO (CBS) — The brothers who say “Empire” actor Jussie Smollett hired them to fake a hate crime attack are speaking out through their attorneys.

Ola and Abel Osundairo claim Smollett paid them $3,500 to stage an attack on the actor outside his Streeterville apartment building last month.

The two were captured in surveillance video purchasing a red hat and ski masks.

Smollett claimed he was assaulted by two men wearing red MAGA hats and using a rope and bleach.

Their attorney released the following statement to CBS 2’s Charlie De Mar Thursday night.

“My clients have tremendous regret over their involvement in this situation, and they understand how it has impacted people across the nation, particularly minority communities and especially those who have been victims of hate crimes themselves.”

Smollett was released from the Cook County Jail last week after posting bond. He is charged with a felony for filing a false police report.

He is due back in court March 14.

----------


## phill4paul

> My clients have tremendous regret over their involvement in this situation, and they understand *how it has impacted people across the nation, particularly minority communities and especially those who have been victims of hate crimes themselves.*


    Had white MAGA supporters been in the wrong place at the wrong time this could have turned sideways for them. And Smollett would have pressed charges and no $#@!s been given.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Had white MAGA supporters been in the wrong place at the wrong time this could have turned sideways for them. And Smollett would have pressed charges and no $#@!s been given.


Yup, exactly.

Which would have been a death sentence after getting thrown into prison on *those* charges.

----------


## enhanced_deficit

> Gay black actor beaten, bleached, attackers shout "*This is MAGA country*!"



The fakenews media pushed narrative that "MAGA movement is anti-gay" is alraedy being debunked. Trump has dome more for LGBT rights in 2 years than Obama did in 8 years.

Trump admin. launches global effort to end criminalization of homosexuality

Trump administration launches global effort to end AIDS

----------


## RJB

Here is a video of the rehearsal 
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=hS4PkrZGID0

ETA for some reason I can't upload videos from my phone.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Here is a video of the rehearsal 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=hS4PkrZGID0
> 
> ETA for some reason I can't upload videos from my phone.

----------


## juleswin

> So, *two Nigerian migrant*s take part in an elaborate staged hoax designed to smear and defame millions of white people across the country, *while* the whole nation is knee deep in racial gasoline, *and colored people are still the victim* after these guys ran around in a powder magazine with blowtorches.
> 
> And the media wonders *why* they are hated...
> 
> 
> 
> *Brothers In Jussie Smollett Incident Have ‘Tremendous Regret,’ Their Attorney Says*
> 
> https://chicago.cbslocal.com/2019/02...thers-chicago/
> ...


Well, do u have any evidence that they are Nigerian migrants? Last I heard, they were born and raised in Chicago.

----------


## Danke

> Well, do u have any evidence that they are Nigerian migrants? Last I heard, they were born and raised in Chicago.


They look like they are from Nigeria to me.

----------


## RJB

> They look like they are from Nigeria to me.


I have heard some people say they all look very similar or alike or something like that.

----------


## Swordsmyth

Jussie Smollett has bigger issues than just an untreated drug problem and a single count of felony disorderly conduct for filing a false police report.
  A Cook County, IL grand jury has just returned a *16-count true bill of charges* against the _Empire_ star in connection with a hate crime hoax he allegedly staged in late January, as first reported by _CWB Chicago_ and confirmed by _CBS 2_.The new charges each carry a potential sentence up to four years in prison if convicted, according to _CWB. 

_

Smollett was charged in February with a single count of felony  disorderly conduct for filing a false police report, however today's  announcement puts him in significantly greater legal jeopardy. 
 The grand jury's true bill states that *Smollett lied about  the attack to two separate police officers--the beat cop who took his  initial report and a detective who conducted a follow-up interview the  same day*.
  In one set of charges, the grand jury found that *Smollet filed a false police report around 2 a.m. on Jan. 29th*  in which he told an officer that he was attacked near 341 East Lower  North Water Street by two unknown men who were dressed in black and one  of whom wore a ski mask. *The jury further found that Smollett  told the original officer that the attackers called him racial and  homophobic slurs and struck him in the face with their hands.*  The police report connected to these charges also indicate that Smollett  claimed that a noose had been placed around his neck and a "chemical"  had been poured on him.
  The second set of charges returned by the grand jury involves *Smollett's alleged false reporting of the incident to a police detective later the same day.*  Additional details that Smollett apparently included in the second  interview include: the men approached him from behind, Smollett fought  back, and all three men fell to the ground where Smollett said he was  kicked in the back and felt someone pulling on his neck. During this  interview, *Smollett also told the officer that one offender was a  white male wearing a black mask with an open area around the eyes that  exposed the attacker's skin, the grand jury found. -*_CWB Chicago_
More at: https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2019-...ate-crime-hoax

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Well, do u have any evidence that they are Nigerian migrants? Last I heard, they were born and raised in Chicago.


Nigerian anchor babies, born here, you're right.

----------


## Mach

> Jussie Smollett has bigger issues than just an untreated drug problem and a single count of felony disorderly conduct for filing a false police report.
>   A Cook County, IL grand jury has just returned a *16-count true bill of charges* against the _Empire_ star in connection with a hate crime hoax he allegedly staged in late January, as first reported by _CWB Chicago_ and confirmed by _CBS 2_.The new charges each carry a potential sentence up to four years in prison if convicted, according to _CWB. 
> 
> _
> 
> Smollett was charged in February with a single count of felony  disorderly conduct for filing a false police report, however today's  announcement puts him in significantly greater legal jeopardy. 
>  The grand jury's true bill states that *Smollett lied about  the attack to two separate police officers--the beat cop who took his  initial report and a detective who conducted a follow-up interview the  same day*.
>   In one set of charges, the grand jury found that *Smollet filed a false police report around 2 a.m. on Jan. 29th*  in which he told an officer that he was attacked near 341 East Lower  North Water Street by two unknown men who were dressed in black and one  of whom wore a ski mask. *The jury further found that Smollett  told the original officer that the attackers called him racial and  homophobic slurs and struck him in the face with their hands.*  The police report connected to these charges also indicate that Smollett  claimed that a noose had been placed around his neck and a "chemical"  had been poured on him.
>   The second set of charges returned by the grand jury involves *Smollett's alleged false reporting of the incident to a police detective later the same day.*  Additional details that Smollett apparently included in the second  interview include: the men approached him from behind, Smollett fought  back, and all three men fell to the ground where Smollett said he was  kicked in the back and felt someone pulling on his neck. During this  interview, *Smollett also told the officer that one offender was a  white male wearing a black mask with an open area around the eyes that  exposed the attacker's skin, the grand jury found. -*_CWB Chicago_
> More at: https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2019-...ate-crime-hoax


Wow... I'm surprised, when they pile on that many that means they know that if a deal is made a big chunk of them will disappear, but they will still have a few left to prod him with.... he won't take it to trial.

And I think that Empire Studio incident is still brewing in the background.

----------


## juleswin

> Nigerian anchor babies, born here, you're right.


Do you even know what an anchor baby is? more prejudice from good ole AF, I guess its true what they say about old habits, they die hard or in your case, never dies

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Do you even know what an anchor baby is? more prejudice from good ole AF, I guess its true what they say about old habits, they die hard or in your case, never dies


Yup, prejudiced, racist, homophobic, sexist, trans-phobic...sure there's a few more in there as well.

Don't care.

Keep poking and we'll see how ugly all this can get.

----------


## juleswin

> Yup, prejudiced, racist, homophobic, sexist, trans-phobic...sure there's a few more in there as well.
> 
> Don't care.
> 
> Keep poking and we'll see how ugly all this can get.


Can u tell me again how what you are doing is not prejudice? you judged them by their name and assumed they were migrants and now u call them anchor babies probably for the same reason. Again, without trying to play the victim card, can u tell me how what you are doing now is not prejudice? and how do u know they are anchor babies? I would really appreciate it if u can answer those questions 

I dunno if you are projecting but I have never called u a racist, homophobe, sexist, trans-phobic etc, I like to let the evidence speak for themselves.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Can u tell me again how what you are doing is not prejudice? you judged them by their name and assumed they were migrants and now u call them anchor babies probably for the same reason. Again, without trying to play the victim card, can u tell me how what you are doing now is not prejudice? and how do u know they are anchor babies? I would really appreciate it if u can answer those questions 
> 
> I dunno if you are projecting but I have never called u a racist, homophobe, sexist, trans-phobic etc, I like to let the evidence speak for themselves.


No, you're right, I admitted as such.

I don't know these guys, this is just based on what had been reported, first that they were Nigerian migrants and then first gen Nigerians born here.

So I'm going to have assume that is the case.

You want to score a few cheap points off me by catching me in a contradiction or prejudiced statement, fine, be my guest.

I can't find an accurate account of how these two came to be here or *what* their family history is.

Maybe you can, post it and let's take a look.

All I know is that these guys, with some manner of Nigerian background, took part in an orchestrated and planned conspiracy to defame and smear white people across the country and that could have had severe, life or death, consequences for any hapless white man that may have been in the area that night and that fit the narrative.

And it appears that they are going to skate.

----------


## juleswin

> No, you're right, I admitted as such.
> 
> I don't know these guys, this is just based on what had been reported, first that they were Nigerian migrants and then first gen Nigerians born here.
> 
> So I'm going to have assume that is the case.
> 
> You want to score a few cheap points off me by catching me in a contradiction or prejudiced statement, fine, be my guest.
> 
> I can't find an accurate account of how these two came to be here or *what* their family history is.
> ...


That is big of you for admitting as much. I am just going to let you know that I do not like picking on u, when I first came to this ste, I looked up to u and wanted to be like you. I remember the first + rep you gave me and how it made me feel. Its been a while since then and we have all gone through different phases and changes in our stay here but I still hope u would become that person I knew when I first joined the site.

See my problem with u is not just that you are prejudice towards some people, I have also been guilty of judging people by their race, religion, country of origin etc virtually everybody exhibits some prejudicial tendencies every now and then. The problem I have with u is that you tend to do it a lot against certain people and even after I corrected u one time in this thread, you turned around only to do it again with your reply to me. Its like u are resisting to change this negative behaviour

----------


## Jamesiv1

I predicted this thread would get all touchy-feely.

----------


## phill4paul

> I predicted this thread would get all touchy-feely.


  My prediction. Jussie gets a 6 yr. suspended sentence with completion of mandatory drug rehabilitation. 250 hrs. community service. $25,000 in fines.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> My prediction. Jussie gets a 6 yr. suspended sentence with completion of mandatory drug rehabilitation. 250 hrs. community service. $25,000 in fines.


I agree.

I will flabbergasted if he is sentenced to so much as a single day in jail.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Its like u are resisting to change this negative behaviour


I am...my patience is wearing thin with this three ring circus sideshow of bull$#@!.

I have no desire to introspectively navel gaze on my faults, while my enemies are declaring pretty much open warfare on me and my posterity.

This is what I have been pushed into, and not of my own doing.

I have ten plus year history here, the record speaks for itself: issues of immigration, culture, ethnicity were never at the forefront of what I posted, in spite of caustic or inflammatory rhetoric on my part.

I truly and naively believed that people could and would unite together, in spite of their differences, under a banner of peace, liberty, property and prosperity.

----------


## phill4paul

> I truly and naively believed that people could and would unite together, in spite of their differences, under a banner of peace, liberty, property and prosperity.


   As did I. Gone are the days of calls for equality in pursuit of life, liberty and property. The calls now are for special dispensation and demands that others be forced to recognize and respect, and give obeisance, to any and every mental disorder known to mankind. Every "camels nose under the tent" warnings have come to fruition, or pretty damn close, just as predicted.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Not gonna happen but somehow someway I hope he ends up getting life in prison.

----------


## Mach

> That is big of you for admitting as much. I am just going to let you know that I do not like picking on u, *when I first came to this ste, I looked up to u and wanted to be like you. I remember the first + rep you gave me and how it made me feel. Its been a while since then and we have all gone through different phases and changes in our stay here but I still hope u would become that person I knew when I first joined the site.*
> 
> See my problem with u is not just that you are prejudice towards some people, I have also been guilty of judging people by their race, religion, country of origin etc virtually everybody exhibits some prejudicial tendencies every now and then. The problem I have with u is that you tend to do it a lot against certain people and even after I corrected u one time in this thread, you turned around only to do it again with your reply to me. Its like u are resisting to change this negative behaviour



The ultimate compliment, followed up by prescribed personal guilt.... that was some sick attempted manipulation up there, a downright type of hate.

Very deviant in nature.

----------


## juleswin

> I am...my patience is wearing thin with this three ring circus sideshow of bull$#@!.
> 
> I have no desire to introspectively navel gaze on my faults, while my enemies are declaring pretty much open warfare on me and my posterity.
> 
> This is what I have been pushed into, and not of my own doing.
> 
> I have ten plus year history here, the record speaks for itself: issues of immigration, culture, ethnicity were never at the forefront of what I posted, in spite of caustic or inflammatory rhetoric on my part.
> 
> I truly and naively believed that people could and would unite together, in spite of their differences, under a banner of peace, liberty, property and prosperity.


Just take it easy with the prejudice and you can continue to be yourself. I can hope and wish all I want for things to go back to the way it was before but that is not going to happen. The situation, time left to act, our experiences have all changed and all of that tends to change us all.

----------


## Mach

It just never stops with Smollett, he hosted an episode of the documentary, _America Divided_ in 2018, his part was about Lynchings, of course. 




> In May 2018, Jussie Smollett appeared as the narrator and correspondent in an episode of the Epix documentary series “America Divided” that explored the subject of hate crimes, specifically lynching, in the state of Tennessee.





> Epix has since pulled the episode from its network and released the following statement:
> 
> “In light of – and with respect to – the sensitivities around recent events, we can confirm that Epix is no longer making available the episode of ‘America Divided’ featuring Jussie Smollett.”

----------


## Mach

"Slavery didn't end in 1865, it just evolved" in the Democratic Party, into documentaries like this. 





> It just never stops with Smollett, he hosted an episode of the documentary, _America Divided_ in 2018, his part was about Lynchings, of course.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Lol he came out and said hes pleading not guilty.  He's just making things even worse for himself.

----------


## Swordsmyth

*Ex-Obama Official Tried Pulling Strings To Have Smollett Case Transferred To FBI; Told To Pound Sand*

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Lol he came out and said hes pleading not guilty.  He's just making things even worse for himself.


He's got good lawyers...that's the game...the prosecutors throw the book at you, you deny everything, plead not guilty, the lawyers and prosecutors all get together and plea bargain you down to one or two misdemeanor charges, you tearfully weep in front of the judge and skate with some community service, probation and a fine.

----------


## juleswin

> *Ex-Obama Official Tried Pulling Strings To Have Smollett Case Transferred To FBI; Told To Pound Sand*


Transfer the case to Trump's FBI? why would anyone who cares for Jessie want to do that? also does the FBI try cases? I thought they only helped with investigations. I am confused here.

----------


## juleswin

> He's got good lawyers...that's the game...the prosecutors throw the book at you, you deny everything, plead not guilty, the lawyers and prosecutors all get together and plea bargain you down to one or two misdemeanor charges, you tearfully weep in front of the judge and skate with some community service, probation and a fine.


The man could only pay the co conspirators 3500 and this whole thing started with him tryng to increase his pay. Are you sure he has the money to buy good lawyers? Like I told specs, Jessie is going down. This is not going to be a slap on the wrist, they will make a scape goat out of him

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Transfer the case to Trump's FBI? why would anyone who cares for Jessie want to do that? also does the FBI try cases? I thought they only helped with investigations. I am confused here.


The FBI is filled with Trump's enemies, haven't you been paying attention?

----------


## juleswin

> The FBI is filled with Trump's enemies, haven't you been paying attention?


Regardless, I think the CPD has enough on him to convict him on the charges they levied on the man. Not really sure how involving the FBI would make things any better for him. The video tapes, the confession, the cheques, the store reciepts etc. I think the FBI could investigate the mail related charges but the main charges already have mountains of evidence backing them up.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Regardless, I think the CPD has enough on him to convict him on the charges they levied on the man. Not really sure how involving the FBI would make things any better for him. The video tapes, the confession, the cheques, the store reciepts etc. I think the FBI could investigate the mail related charges but the main charges already have mountains of evidence backing them up.


The idea seems to have been to give the case to biased Demoncrat FBI agents who would bury any evidence against him and hype up the idea that it was a "hate crime" and if forced to admit that nothing happened come out and say that "No reasonable prosecutor would bring charges">

----------


## Anti Federalist

> The man could only pay the co conspirators 3500 and this whole thing started with him tryng to increase his pay. Are you sure he has the money to buy good lawyers? Like I told specs, Jessie is going down. This is not going to be a slap on the wrist, they will make a scape goat out of him


That was *before* his tragic cry for help.

I'll bet you an avatar swap he never does a day in prison.

----------


## RJB

> I'll bet you an avatar swap he never does a day in prison.


Now this is getting good.

----------


## juleswin

> That was *before* his tragic cry for help.
> 
> I'll bet you an avatar swap he never does a day in prison.


Hmm, the winner pick the other persons avatar? No offense but I really don't want to swap my avatar with yours.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Hmm, the winner pick the other persons avatar? No offense but I really don't want to swap my avatar with yours.


Yeah but think of it if you win...I'll have to sport Che' for, say, thirty days.

And if it's just a swap, then there's no risk of me forcing you to change to...David Duke or Tammy Fae Baker or Nicky Minaj or Hitler or some such.

----------


## juleswin

> Yeah but think of it if you win...I'll have to sport Che' for, say, thirty days.


Its a deal, if he spends a day in prison then you will have to change to my avatar of choice. Would it be the beautiful, yet dumb and annoying AOC? Al Sharpton? or the cool as hell looking, beret wearing, anti imperialist badass in Che? I think a poll would be needed when the time comes, I cannot wait for the end of the trial

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Its a deal, if he spends a day in prison then you will have to change to my avatar of choice. Would it be the beautiful, yet dumb and annoying AOC? Al Sharpton? or the cool as hell looking, beret wearing, anti imperialist badass in Che? I think a poll would be needed when the time comes, I cannot wait for the end of the trial


Whoa whoa whoa...I said a *swap*.

I win, it's Mel for you for thirty days.

You win, it's Che' for me for thirty days.

----------


## juleswin

> Whoa whoa whoa...I said a *swap*.
> 
> I win, it's Mel for you for thirty days.
> 
> You win, it's Che' for me for thirty days.


So if he spends a day in prison we swap avatars? and if he doesn't spend a day in jail, what happens?

----------


## Danke

If he gets jail time, then Jules can have the honor to use my old squadron patch as his avatar for a day:

----------


## Swordsmyth

On Wednesday night’s _Empire_, Jussie Smollett made his first return to the screen since his arrest in February. _Empire_  fans have been wondering about Smollett’s return to the show as the  star faces legal trouble for allegedly hiring two brothers to stage a  hate crime against him.

It was recently revealed that Smollett’s role will be written out of the show’s final two episodes. Given that Smollett’s _Empire_ days are numbered, Twitter exploded with reactions to his return.
 Me watching #empire to see if Jamal going to jail like Jussie  pic.twitter.com/nznRX5jfBL
 — MMMM (@Uuuu2220) March 14, 2019 Looking at Jamal in every scene like #Empire pic.twitter.com/HPw9wBC3eu
 — Kay.Aioki  (@Kay_Westtt) March 14, 2019 Jussie Smollett watching #Empire right now pic.twitter.com/JKU9iBdK5r
 — Dreadzgoiinham  (@DabForMoney) March 14, 2019While Smollett maintains his innocence, it looks like many fans aren’t convinced. 

More at: https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/...044150182.html

----------


## Anti Federalist

> So if he spends a day in prison we swap avatars? and if he doesn't spend a day in jail, what happens?


I win, it's Mel for you for thirty days. (NO jail time, he skates, probation, time served, whatever)

You win, it's Che' for me for thirty days. (At least one full day of jail time)

----------


## shakey1

> I'll bet you an avatar swap he never does a day in prison.






> Its a deal

----------


## Swordsmyth

A Chicago police union is asking the Justice Department to  investigate Cook County Prosecutor Kim Foxx for potentially seeking to  spike the investigation into Jussie Smollett’s hate hoax.
 The Chicago-area Fraternal Order of Police  are questioning whether Foxx sought to have the investigation stunted  by requesting that the local authorities hand the case over the FBI.
 Foxx, the elected State’s Attorney for Cook County, then recused  herself from the case in the thick of the investigation in February,  citing “familiarity” with individuals involved in the incident.
 Seeking to place an investigation into the hate hoax in the hands of  the FBI could have been an effective plan to hush up the incident.


The federal agency has been hit hard by accusations of institutional  leftist bias, and it’s possible elements within the Bureau could  consigned a criminal case against Smollett- who now faces felony  disorderly conduct charges related to lying to the police- to the  dustbin.
 An aide to former First Lady Michele Obama reached out to Foxx about  the case during the investigation, expressing a preference for the FBI  to marshal the investigation.
Text messages revealed that Foxx responded affirmatively, going on to request that the Chicago Police Department hand the case off as a potential hate crime.

More at: https://bigleaguepolitics.com/chicag...investigation/

----------


## Anti Federalist

> See my problem with u is not just that you are prejudice towards some people, I have also been guilty of judging people by their race, religion, country of origin etc virtually everybody exhibits some prejudicial tendencies every now and then. The problem I have with u is that you tend to do it a lot against certain people and even after I corrected u one time in this thread, you turned around only to do it again with your reply to me. Its like u are resisting to change this negative behaviour


Prejudice..."pre judging".

Hmmm...

You know, if I see a rattlesnake on the trail ahead of me, I don't bend over to pet it.

Why?

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Prejudice..."pre judging".
> 
> Hmmm...
> 
> You know, if I see a rattlesnake on the trail ahead of me, I don't bend over to pet it.
> 
> Why?


*Specieist*




> Speciesism
> 
> Speciesism  involves the assignment of different values, rights, or special  consideration to individuals solely on the basis of their species  membership. The term is sometimes used by animal rights advocates, who  argue that speciesism is a prejudice similar to racism or sexism, in  that the treatment of individuals is predicated on group membership and  morally irrelevant physical differences. Their claim is that species  membership has no moral significance.More at Wikipedia




Or is that specious?

----------


## juleswin

> Prejudice..."pre judging".
> 
> Hmmm...
> 
> You know, if I see a rattlesnake on the trail ahead of me, I don't bend over to pet it.
> 
> Why?


Do u know any rattle snakes with a personality? Human beings and rattle snakes are not the same. Heck, even rattle snakes and domesticated pets are not even the same. I have seen enough dogs and cats with different personalities that I wouldn't even automatically treat all dogs the same just because they are dogs and cats. 

But what do I know, I am not the one who compares humans to rattle snakes. Does this mean that you are going to continue assuming all people of Nigerian decent are migrants or anchor babies?

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Do u know any rattle snakes with a personality? Human beings and rattle snakes are not the same. Heck, even rattle snakes and domesticated pets are not even the same. I have seen enough dogs and cats with different personalities that I wouldn't even automatically treat all dogs the same just because they are dogs and cats. 
> 
> But what do I know, I am not the one who compares humans to rattle snakes. Does this mean that you are going to continue assuming all people of Nigerian decent are migrants or anchor babies?


Ok, so you're saying that there are *no* differences between human traits and ethnicity, correct?

----------


## juleswin

> Ok, so you're saying that there are *no* differences between human traits and ethnicity, correct?


Ok to what?

Also, I have never said that there are no differences between the races. There are all sorts of differences between the people of different races and between people of the same race but the difference between say the rattle snake and the domesticated dog for example is that the dog has the ability to change, to override those natural instincts that tell it to behave a certain way. You can play with 5 different alsatian dogs and all of them could have different personalities, intelligence, level of aggression etc I don't know enough about rattle snakes but I have a feeling that level of differentiation is lower than that of the domesticated dog.

Now that I have answered your question, can u answer the question I asked in the 2nd paragraph.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Ok to what?
> 
> Also, I have never said that there are no differences between the races.


Let's start to examine what I am getting at by starting here.

There are no "races" of human beings, we are all _hommo sapien sapiens_.

We can mate with any member of our race or species, and produce fertile offspring.

It's interesting to note that the very term "racism" was coined by a progressive "reformer" best known for his attempt to carry out his idea of a "Final Solution" for the American Indians.

It's well worth the read. I'd like to see what Uncle @oyarde has to comment about it.

There are however, distinct and quantifiable differences in ethnic traits.

A Keynan is not an Inuit is not a Norseman is not a Mongol.




> There are all sorts of differences between the people of different races and between people of the same race but the difference between say the rattle snake and the domesticated dog for example is that *the dog has the ability to change, to override those natural instincts that tell it to behave a certain way*. You can play with 5 different alsatian dogs and all of them could have different personalities, intelligence, level of aggression etc I don't know enough about rattle snakes but I have a feeling that level of differentiation is lower than that of the domesticated dog.


Does it?

A Dachshund can become a Dalmatian?




> Now that I have answered your question, can u answer the question I asked in the 2nd paragraph.


Not sure yet.

I don't know that many Nigerians.

Of the three I know fairly well, one sports the avatar of communist murderer, and two others were paid in a elaborate hoax to, _absente reo,_ frame me, and millions like me, *in my own country*, of guilt by association of crimes most heinous.

Let's say, you're not impressing me...

----------


## oyarde

> Let's start to examine what I am getting at by starting here.
> 
> There are no "races" of human beings, we are all _hommo sapien sapiens_.
> 
> We can mate with any member of our race or species, and produce fertile offspring.
> 
> It's interesting to note that the very term "racism" was coined by a progressive "reformer" best known for his attempt to carry out his idea of a "Final Solution" for the American Indians.
> 
> It's well worth the read. I'd like to see what Uncle @oyarde has to comment about it.
> ...


Ah yes the Indian schools . Probably slightly worse than the homes for the mental . The homes for the mental were similar that they had own graveyards but the probably experienced a little less rape . Much like I imagine todays prisons are .

----------


## Danke

"A great general has said that the only good Injun is a dead one," Pratt said. "In a sense, I agree with the sentiment, but only in this: that all the Injun there is in the race should be dead. Kill the Injun in him, and save the man."

Too late to save Oyarde?

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Let's start to examine what I am getting at by starting here.
> 
> There are no "races" of human beings, we are all _hommo sapien sapiens_.
> 
> We can mate with any member of our race or species, and produce fertile offspring.
> 
> It's interesting to note that the very term "racism" was coined by a progressive "reformer" best known for his attempt to carry out his idea of a "Final Solution" for the American Indians.
> 
> It's well worth the read. I'd like to see what Uncle @oyarde has to comment about it.
> ...


Don't forget all of the Nigerian scam artists.

It doesn't even have to be ethnic or whatever anyone prefers to call it either, there are massive cultural differences between populations with similar genetic histories.
We have good reason to exclude most cultures entirely from our immigration system and severely limit the rest and anyone who comes here does have to prove their worthiness before they get the same relationship with the natives as those who were born here into our culture.

----------


## juleswin

> Let's start to examine what I am getting at by starting here.
> 
> There are no "races" of human beings, we are all _hommo sapien sapiens_.
> 
> We can mate with any member of our race or species, and produce fertile offspring.
> 
> It's interesting to note that the very term "racism" was coined by a progressive "reformer" best known for his attempt to carry out his idea of a "Final Solution" for the American Indians.
> 
> It's well worth the read. I'd like to see what Uncle @oyarde has to comment about it.
> ...


Why are you saying this to me? I made sure to point out in my previous post to you that I do not believe there are *NO NO NO NO NO NO* differences between the races and this is the first thing you want to address in your response?






> Does it?
> 
> A Dachshund can become a Dalmatian?


Yes dachshund can behave like a dalmatian and the operative word here is behave. 





> Not sure yet.
> 
> I don't know that many Nigerians.
> 
> Of the three I know fairly well, one sports the avatar of communist murderer, and two others were paid in a elaborate hoax to, _absente reo,_ frame me, and millions like me, *in my own country*, of guilt by association of crimes most heinous.
> 
> Let's say, you're not impressing me...


Considering that you made false statement about two of the Nigerians you knew "fairly" well, I am assume that fairly has a very liberal definition that includes strangers you read about on the internet.

One of the reasons I sport a Che avatar is because it annoys people like you, can you not tell from that move alone that I am not trying at all to impress you? I would consider it a fail if what I am doing right now especially with my avatar actually impresses you. So yea, they did something very stupid and they have since apologized and working with the CPD to convict Jessie. This may not be enough but you can't say that they are not doing anything to make amends for their offenses.

----------


## Danke

> Why are you saying this to me? I made sure to point out in my previous post to you that I do not believe there are *NO NO NO NO NO NO* differences between the races and this is the first thing you want to address in your response?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes dachshund can behave like a dalmatian and the operative word here is behave. 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you ever thought that avatar might be offensive to RPFs?  Or the Man whom this site is named after?

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Have you ever thought that avatar might be offensive to RPFs?  Or the Man whom this site is named after?


Have you ever thought that the mods don't care about that?
Why is that?

----------


## Danke

> Have you ever thought that the mods don't care about that?
> Why is that?


Well, they still let me post here...

Although I have been banned before, so at least they are trying once an a while.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Well, they still let me post here...
> 
> Although I have been banned before, so at least they are trying once an a while.


Of course you have been banned  ( @oyarde was probably behind it), the real question is why people who are a detriment to the site and the movement never are.

----------


## oyarde

> "A great general has said that the only good Injun is a dead one," Pratt said. "In a sense, I agree with the sentiment, but only in this: that all the Injun there is in the race should be dead. Kill the Injun in him, and save the man."
> 
> Too late to save Oyarde?


I will never be assimilated . My Greatness lives forever .

----------


## phill4paul

> One of the reasons I sport a Che avatar is because it annoys people like you, can you not tell from that move alone that I am not trying at all to impress you? I would consider it a fail if what I am doing right now especially with my avatar actually impresses you.


  I imagine there are quite a few that you don't impress.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Why are you saying this to me? I made sure to point out in my previous post to you that I do not believe there are *NO NO NO NO NO NO* differences between the races and this is the first thing you want to address in your response?


Just having a conversation. I thought an insight into the progressive mindset of *real* racists who coined the term might be interesting and informative.




> Yes dachshund can behave like a dalmatian and the operative word here is behave.


Ah, but I didn't say behave.




> One of the reasons I sport a Che avatar is because it annoys people like you


So, you come to my country, and then you come to my forum, which I have paid many hundreds of dollars over the last ten plus years to support, in order to annoy me?

And then everybody wonders why some of *us* are getting a gutful of some of *you*...metaphorically speaking of course, because for many years I have maintained that you are no more a Nigerian exchange student and male nurse than I am the man in the moon.

Of course, being a free country, I'm not about to say you don't have the right to do that if you want.

Doesn't mean I have to like it.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Just having a conversation. I thought an insight into the progressive mindset of *real* racists who coined the term might be interesting and informative.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, but I didn't say behave.
> 
> 
> 
> So, you come to my country, and then you come to my forum, which I have paid many hundreds of dollars over the last ten plus years to support, in order to annoy me?
> ...


They vote for communists just to give us the middle finger too. (it's not just about the free stuff)
That which they achieve too easily (coming to the US) they esteem to lightly (or even hold in contempt).

----------


## Anti Federalist

*A Nigerian’s View of Race*

https://www.amren.com/features/2018/...-view-of-race/

Okonkwo Akachukwu December 14, 2018

Whites have become lambs, practically begging for slaughter.

I am a Nigerian in his mid-thirties. Nigeria’s three most socio-politically dominant tribes are Hausa, Yoruba, and Igbo. Both my parents are Igbo—the tribe, I might add, with the reputation of being the brightest bulb in the Nigerian pack.

I was born and raised in Lagos and have lived and worked in several states in Nigeria. However, I left Lagos for the US when I was 16 years old and graduated from two American universities. Since then, I have returned to Nigeria for extended periods, but have spent more than one third of my life in North America.

We Nigerians have a very simple, no nonsense attitude towards race. In the words of one of my father’s friends, who is a master of concise maxims: “We know we are a useless race.”

It is worth keeping in mind, however, that such an admission is reserved almost exclusively for fellow Nigerians. I recall visiting my father at his house about three years ago. His eyes lit up as something on television jogged his memory. He pulled out his phone and played a short YouTube video for me of Rev. James Manning talking about the problems of black people. I distinctly recall how his wife sat beside me, occasionally clapping and nodding knowingly in silent agreement with virtually all of Rev. Manning’s points.

Among Nigerians, there is what is universally—yet seldom openly—referred to as the “Caucasian persuasion.” In a nutshell, every Nigerian supervisor or manager eventually comes to terms with the fact that, no matter how competent he may be, his Nigerian subordinates are simply far more likely to obey an Asian or a Caucasian.

One of my aunts who was born in Nigeria made her first million in the US. She started out as a cleaning lady earning minimum wage in downtown DC. Within 15 years of scrubbing her first toilet, she attended night classes, raised three daughters, acquired multiple properties in DC and Maryland, and ended up making more than a million dollars a year.

She decided to come back to Nigeria, and I can never forget her frustration at the behavior of the average Nigerian. She constantly described our people as listless, unmotivated, shifty, frustratingly slow-minded, incompetent, and “empty”. When I asked her to elaborate on what she meant by “empty,” her response was: “Oh, you know what I mean. Like there is nothing up there,” she said while lightly tapping her temple.

Colonization is supposed to have been a terrible thing for Africa, but I seriously doubt any Nigerian is glad that the British are gone.

My favorite uncle left Nigeria for the US about 30 years ago. At the time of his departure, the naira—Nigeria’s currency—was almost equal to Great Britain’s pound. To this day, he swears that our naira was readily accepted in Tesco, a British store. He said his ticket to Britain cost him no more than 2,000 naira. Today, that can hardly buy a decent meal in Lagos.

The paper version of our currency is no longer accepted outside our borders. I have naira banknotes gathering dust in my bookcase; I have never been able to get them converted in any country I have visited.

Almost every institution or legacy left behind by the British has either deteriorated past the point of utility and recognition or has simply ceased to exist.

For instance, King’s College London is, through today, a respected institution.

King’s College Lagos (the equivalent of a high school in America), established in 1909, is the school I attended. It is a disaster. I spent all six years in the packed, overcrowded hostels where we were on jovial terms with rats. It was not unusual to come back after classes only to find human excrement on the hostel floors because the shared toilets were too filthy even to pass by, much less use. It would have taken an intrepid plumber to brave the exotic mountains of filth merely to reach the toilets, much less repair them. The school soccer field become the unofficial toilet.

When a certain leader of a certain country refers to other countries, such as Nigeria, as s**tholes, that is not the least bit racist. It is, unfortunately, merely descriptive.

The fences at the school were routinely broken so that students could bring prostitutes onto the premises for a short session. It was not at all uncommon for a young student to be attending to the call of nature at night in the overgrown grass while another would be engaging a local woman only a few yards away.

Boarding students, particularly the more vulnerable junior students, often went without food or drinking water. These basic necessities should have been covered by our school fees but the funds were almost always misappropriated by school staff. Underfeeding was so widespread that my friends and I might go for two weeks without defecating. Drinking water was sometimes so scarce that we might padlock a pail of water in a locker, only to find the lock broken by morning.

Sexual molestation of the younger students was a matter of course. The only way to avoid that was to avoid sleeping in hostels. Some of my fondest childhood memories are of sleeping on the rooftops of classroom buildings to avoid predation, swatting at mosquitoes and watching the stars and discussing the nature of the universe with close friends. I was a natural storyteller, and my friends also enjoyed these evenings.

Electricity was a problem in the hostels, so it was impossible to read at night. I used to climb the fence—not to steal or to chase whores—but to find a functioning street light. I recall finishing Stephen King’s Shawshank Redemption under a street light very close to the huge glass building known as Church Gate.

King’s College is considered an elite institution in Nigeria.

If any major British government official were to ever ask me if my people are glad the British are gone, my response would be simple. “No, we are not. Come back. Please.” There is a kind of adulation of the British that is on display when a Nigerian goes to Britain for the first time—even if only for one week—and comes back with an affected British accent.

On the other hand—and I freely acknowledge this is a stark contradiction—virtually all Nigerians and Africans believe that Africa’s poverty and instability are due to European exploitation. If it weren’t for _ndi onyi o cha_ (Igbo for “those white skins”)! I have never understood this line of reasoning. If Africa was worth plundering, why are Africans unable to plunder Africa’s resources to build their own advanced civilizations?

This African tendency to blame others for our own shortcomings is a perfectly natural, if unhealthy, coping mechanism. One cannot live year in year out in squalor, social stagnation, and rampant crime and simply accept that this is perhaps the best level at which one’s people can operate. It is far easier and all too human to push the blame elsewhere.

*Another purpose for the demonization of whites by Africans is to serve as a moral justification for plundering and exploiting whites. I need not outline the very many tactics of plunder. Green-card fraudulent marriages are a common example. For years, my own family has been struggling in vain to get me to “follow tradition” by marrying an akata (Igbo slang for African-Americans) in order to get “papers.” Of course, the anchor-baby phenomenon is exploitation, as is mass migration to Europe.*

*A few years ago, a Nigerian friend remarked that he had survived for years in the US by never paying for groceries. Whenever he was approached by a store attendant as he wheeled his cart towards the exit, he would simply yell aggressively in our native tongue, never once pausing for breath as he made for the exit.*

*White guilt makes white people easy to plunder. It is why white professors everywhere give black students preferential treatment that amounts to unjust discrimination against the rest of the class.*

*There is something unusual about the psychological makeup of white people. It can be metaphorically described as an inner compass. Due to that inner compass, white people need very little external force or punishment. They do not need much policing, so people can apply their potential to useful activities rather than wasting time donning a uniform and swinging a night-stick.*

The absence of this inner compass is why, in Nigeria, no number of police officers can enforce traffic laws at an intersection. Indeed, most traffic enforcers and police officers routinely break the laws they are supposed to uphold (and still insist on taking a bribe at every random stop).

While this inner compass has tremendous advantages for white society, one disadvantage is that members of that inwardly guided culture are prone to tremendous torments of conscience that make them vulnerable to manipulation. There seems to be a miasma of guilt inherent to the very fabric of Western culture, a feeling of inadequacy for failing to measure up to one’s internal yardstick.

Although slavery was a universal phenomenon that preceded the US, no black, Arab or Asian man ever seems to experience racial guilt because of it.

I have no idea just how far down the rabbit hole of insanity this suicidal phenomenon of white guilt will go. One thing I do know is that most cultures, especially Eastern ones, suffer little to none of the white man’s inner conundrums and have zero patience for the social shakedowns and inefficiency of black culture.

The blunt truth is, as far as blacks are concerned, whites have become lambs, practically begging for slaughter in a world filled with lean wolves. We blacks have grown accustomed, even dependent, on the easy milk of guilty teats. What will happen to us when a less masochistic civilization replaces whites?

The future I see for Africa is as an economic outpost or colony of China. We Africans possess no human capital, in an age that requires the economic leveraging of human capital. The cars in our streets do not bear African names; they bear the names of Japanese, American, French, and Italian automotive innovators.

We have no major industry other than the natural resources beneath our feet, and our elites squander the revenues on luxury items from other civilizations. We are converting our only assets into rapidly depreciating foreign trinkets and distractions.

*In the natural course of things, Africa’s resources will, once again, be exploited by a civilization—in this case Chinese—that is economically and technologically superior to ours. In the next 40 years, China’s influence will be immense, and the Chinese are not sympathetic, as whites are, towards the antics of Black Lives Matter.*

I doubt that the reality of our plight will ever be universally accepted by Africans. I don’t think the average Nigerian realizes just how serious the problem is. We know, deep in our hearts, that our country is not working, but what is the solution? There are only so many African migrants other countries can accept. Our problem thus becomes a world problem.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> They vote for communists just to give us the middle finger too. (it's not just about the free stuff)
> That which they achieve too easily (coming to the US) they esteem to lightly (or even hold in contempt).


Quite right.

----------


## juleswin

> I imagine there are quite a few that you don't impress.


You don't have to tell me I know very well that it annoys quite a few people on this site. It was not the original reason why I put it there but after so many posters went mad even after I explained my reason i.e. me not being a commie, I decided to include it as one of my reasons for using the avatar. Luckily for me, one really good thing about the US is that you do not have the right not to be offended. 

I tried  to explain to angry members why I had Che as my avatar and I was really hoping that they would come to understand and chill out after this explanation. My attempt at reasoning did not work, in a way I actually think it made things worse for me. It turns out that there happens to be some people that you cannot reason with and unfortunately for those people, they will just have to tolerate my avatar cos its not going anywhere.

----------


## phill4paul

> You don't have to tell me I know very well that it annoys quite a few people on this site. It was not the original reason why I put it there but after so many posters went mad even after I explained my reason i.e. me not being a commie, I decided to include it as one of my reasons for using the avatar. Luckily for me, one really good thing about the US is that you do not have the right not to be offended. 
> 
> I tried  to explain to angry members why I had Che as my avatar and I was really hoping that they would come to understand and chill out after this explanation. My attempt at reasoning did not work, in a way I actually think it made things worse for me. It turns out that there happens to be some people that you cannot reason with and unfortunately for those people, they will just have to tolerate my avatar cos its not going anywhere.


  Whatev's.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> You don't have to tell me I know very well that it annoys quite a few people on this site. It was not the original reason why I put it there but after so many posters went mad even after I explained my reason i.e. me not being a commie, I decided to include it as one of my reasons for using the avatar. Luckily for me, one really good thing about the US is that you do not have the right not to be offended. 
> 
> I tried  to explain to angry members why I had Che as my avatar and I was really hoping that they would come to understand and chill out after this explanation. My attempt at reasoning did not work, in a way I actually think it made things worse for me. It turns out that there happens to be some people that you cannot reason with and unfortunately for those people, they will just have to tolerate my avatar cos its not going anywhere.


I understand your point and explanation, I just think you are wrong.

Or, to quote John Lennon: "If you go carrying pictures of Chairman Mao, you ain't gonna make with it anyone anyhow..."

----------


## Stratovarious

I'm keeping my race pure, I'll never stoop to steroids, nor 
become a woman so I can beat them all at ping pong, cause 
if I train ......

----------


## Stratovarious

> Have you ever thought that avatar might be offensive to RPFs?  Or the Man whom this site is named after?



_You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Danke again._

----------


## Swordsmyth

> You don't have to tell me I know very well that it annoys quite a few people on this site. It was not the original reason why I put it there but after so many posters went mad even after I explained my reason i.e. me not being a commie, I decided to include it as one of my reasons for using the avatar. Luckily for me, one really good thing about the US is that you do not have the right not to be offended. 
> 
> I tried  to explain to angry members why I had Che as my avatar and I was really hoping that they would come to understand and chill out after this explanation. My attempt at reasoning did not work, in a way I actually think it made things worse for me. It turns out that there happens to be some people that you cannot reason with and unfortunately for those people, they will just have to tolerate my avatar cos its not going anywhere.


You were given polite suggestions on alternatives that would send the messages you claimed you wanted to send without supporting a communist thug and you ignored them.

----------


## Stratovarious

If I have to say this again , I will, you know I will anyway.

@AF is saying there are no 'Races' , this is 'botanically' true even though
luckily most of you are not flowers, but seriously , binomial nomenclature puts 
us all under the same bus;

The Human Race, 


However, AF as some other posters keep bringing this argument up , not realizing 
that when the world, (all of us, most of us) are speaking about ethnicities and 
facial as well as skin tone  characteristics when we use the term 'race' .

OK ============ ITS A FIGURE OF SPEECH!!!!!!!!!


Question to AF and everyone else that chooses to argue about 'Species' , 
you do realize that you are all literally saying that;


There is no such thing as Racism............



ha ha, ok , there I said it..........carry on.............

----------


## Stratovarious

> You don't have to tell me I know very well that it annoys quite a few people on this site. It was not the original reason why I put it there but after so many posters went mad even after I explained my reason i.e. me not being a commie, I decided to include it as one of my reasons for using the avatar. Luckily for me, one really good thing about the US is that you do not have the right not to be offended. 
> 
> I tried  to explain to angry members why I had Che as my avatar and I was really hoping that they would come to understand and chill out after this explanation. My attempt at reasoning did not work, in a way I actually think it made things worse for me. It turns out that there happens to be some people that you cannot reason with and unfortunately for those people, they will just have to tolerate my avatar cos its not going anywhere.


Jean Claude VD wears a stupid hat like that once in a while , as well as Roger Stone, 
why not use their avatars , instead of that  socialist.........

----------


## Anti Federalist

> There is no such thing as Racism............


There isn't.

It's biologically impossible.

It was a progressive, leftist term cooked up a genocidal maniac.

There are, however, ethnicities and cultures.

And all are *NOT* equal.

Some are demonstrably better or worse than others...to say otherwise is to engage in doublethink

----------


## Stratovarious

> There isn't.
> 
> It's biologically impossible.
> 
> It was a progressive, leftist term cooked up a genocidal maniac.
> 
> There are, however, ethnicities and cultures.
> 
> And all are *NOT* equal.
> ...


 I couldn't agree more.

Race and racism are just really bad uses of words, and poor grammar, but 
for conversations sake across the Globe, neither are going away soon, it's 
like Kleenex, generics, just an odd twist of verbiage.

----------


## juleswin

> I understand your point and explanation, I just think you are wrong.
> 
> Or, to quote John Lennon: "If you go carrying pictures of Chairman Mao, you ain't gonna make with it anyone anyhow..."


Btw, I did read the article and I am amazed how much we have in common. We are both around the same age, from the same tribe, came to the US about the same age, both went to boarding school but I already had my green card before moving to the US and I grew up in a small city while he grew up in Lagos. But even with all of dad, we have different perspectives on race. Similar rattle snakes we are not

But I am glad you understand why I insist on leaving my Che avatar up. You don't have to agree with everything I do and the same goes for u. C'est la vie

----------


## Anti Federalist

Hickenlooper claims "Diversity is America's Greatest Strength"



*Is Diversity a Root Cause of Dual Loyalty?*

https://www.amren.com/commentary/201...-dual-loyalty/

Pat Buchanan March 15, 2019

The idea that “diversity is our greatest strength” is “transparently foolish and false.”
“We can’t be divided by race, religion, by tribe. We’re defined by those enduring principles in the Constitution, even though we don’t necessarily all know them.”

So Joe Biden told the firefighters union this week.

But does Joe really believe that? Or does that not sound more like a plea, a wistful hope, rather than a deep conviction?

For Biden surely had in mind the debate that exploded last week in the House Democratic caucus on how to punish Somali-American and Muslim Congresswoman Ilhan Omar for raising the specter of dual loyalty.

Rebutting accusations of anti-Semitism lodged against her, Omar had fired back: “I want to talk about the political influence in this country that says it is OK to push for allegiance to a foreign country.”

Omar was talking about Israel.

Republicans raged that Nancy Pelosi’s caucus must denounce Omar for anti-Semitism. Journalists described the raising of the “dual loyalty” charge as a unique and awful moment, and perhaps a harbinger of things to come.

Yet, allegations of dual loyalty against ethnic groups, even from statesmen, have a long history in American politics.

In 1915, ex-President Theodore Roosevelt, at a convention of the Catholic Knights of Columbus, bellowed: “There is no room in this country for hyphenated Americanism . . . German-Americans, Irish-Americans, English-Americans, Scandinavian-Americans, or Italian-Americans.

“There is no such thing as a hyphenated American who is a good American. The only man who is a good American is a man who is an American and nothing else.”

The New York Times headline the next morning:

“Roosevelt Bars the Hyphenated.”

It continued: “No Room in This Country for Dual Nationality, He Tells Knights of Columbus. Treason to Vote as Such.”

What would Roosevelt think of the dual citizenship of many Americans today? If someone is a citizen of more than one country, how do we know where his primary allegiance lies?

Does not dual citizenship, de facto, imply dual loyalty?

Nor was the Rough Rider alone in his alarm. As America edged toward intervention in the European war, President Woodrow Wilson, too, tore into “the hyphenates”:

“The passions and intrigues of certain active groups and combinations of men amongst us who were born under foreign flags injected the poison of disloyalty into our most critical affairs. . . .

“I am the candidate of a party, but I am above all things else, an American citizen. I neither seek the favor nor fear the displeasure of that small alien element amongst us which puts loyalty to any foreign power before loyalty to the United States.”

In another address, Wilson declared:

“There is disloyalty active in the United States, and it must be absolutely crushed. It proceeds from . . . a very small minority, but a very active and subtle minority. It works underground but it shows its ugly head where we can see it, and there are those at this moment who are trying to levy a species of political blackmail, saying: ‘Do what we wish in the interest of foreign sentiment or we will wreak our vengeance at the polls.'”

What did Ilhan Omar say to compare with that?

Roosevelt and Wilson had in mind some German and Irish citizens whose affection for the lands and peoples whence they came made them adversaries of Wilson’s war, into which we would soon be dragged by a WASP elite with deep ties to Great Britain.

Our Founding Fathers, too, were ever alert to the dangers of dual loyalty. In his Farewell Address, President Washington warned against a “passionate attachment” to any foreign nation that might create the illusion of some “common interest . . . where no common interest exists.”

Did FDR fear dual loyalty? His internment of 110,000 Japanese, mostly U.S. citizens, for the duration of World War II, suggests that he did.

Did not the prosecution of American Communists under the Smith Act, begun by Truman and continued by Eisenhower, suggest that these first postwar presidents saw peril in a secret party that gave allegiance to a hostile foreign power?

Where Wilson, TR and FDR distrusted ethnic and racial minorities, Truman went after the ideological enemies within—the Communists.

What defines us, said Joe Biden, are the “enduring principles in the Constitution, even though we don’t necessarily all know them.”

But if these principles, of which many Americans are not even aware, says Joe, are what define us and hold us together, then what is it that is tearing us apart?

Is it not our differences? Is it not our diversity?

Is it not the powerful and conflicting claims of a multiplicity of races, religions, tribes, ethnicities, and nationalities, as well as clashing ideologies, irreconcilable moral codes, a culture war, and conflicting visions of America’s past—the one side seeing it as horrible and hateful, the other as great and good?

“Diversity is our greatest strength!” we are ever admonished.

But where is the evidence for what appears to be not only an inherently implausible claim but a transparently foolish and false one?

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Btw, I did read the article and I am amazed how much we have in common. We are both around the same age, from the same tribe, came to the US about the same age, both went to boarding school but I already had my green card before moving to the US and I grew up in a small city while he grew up in Lagos. But even with all of dad, we have different perspectives on race. Similar rattle snakes we are not.


I'm glad you did, I found it interesting.

I guess my question is this:

If it was wrong for white Europe to colonize Africa, why is it OK for black Africa to colonize white Europe (or America for that matter)?

----------


## juleswin

> You were given polite suggestions on alternatives that would send the messages you claimed you wanted to send without supporting a communist thug and you ignored them.


Are you discounting my personal reasons for choosing my avatar? I don't see any reason why I should change my avatar. At this point the damage has already been done and more importantly the avatar has become a part of my identity on this site. I am riding this to the end

----------


## timosman



----------


## Stratovarious

> I'm glad you did, I found it interesting.
> 
> I guess my question is this:
> 
> If it was wrong for white Europe to colonize Africa, why is it OK for black Africa to colonize white Europe (or America for that matter)?


_You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Anti Federalist again._

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Are you discounting my personal reasons for choosing my avatar? I don't see any reason why I should change my avatar. At this point the damage has already been done and more importantly the avatar has become a part of my identity on this site. I am riding this to the end


Please do, it's better than zip's solid red bar.

----------


## Stratovarious

> Btw, I did read the article and I am amazed how much we have in common. We are both around the same age, from the same tribe, came to the US about the same age, both went to boarding school but I already had my green card before moving to the US and I grew up in a small city while he grew up in Lagos. But even with all of dad, we have different perspectives on race. Similar rattle snakes we are not
> 
> But I am glad you understand why I insist on leaving my Che avatar up. You don't have to agree with everything I do and the same goes for u. C'est la vie


You don't type do you?

You use google apps, voice to text ........?

----------


## juleswin

> I'm glad you did, I found it interesting.
> 
> I guess my question is this:
> 
> If it was wrong for white Europe to colonize Africa, why is it OK for black Africa to colonize white Europe (or America for that matter)?


I am more than anything anti imperialist, anti colonialist, anti war. If I thought that what I was doing in this country was colonizing the US, i would be the first person to self deport. I am not colonizing anything, I am here legally, under the authority of the US govt and following the laws of the legitimate govt of the US. 

Also, my guess is that the author was pro colonialism and I happened to be anti. Very similar background and yet very different philosophies

----------


## Danke

> I am more than anything anti imperialist, anti colonialist, anti war. If I thought that what I was doing in this country was colonizing the US, i would be the first person to self deport. I am not colonizing anything, I am here legally, under the authority of the US govt and following the laws of the legitimate govt of the US. 
> 
> Also, my guess is that the author was pro colonialism and I happened to be anti. Very similar background and yet very different philosophies


Che was from Argentine.  Why was he messing around in Cuba and other countries?  Sounds like a colonialist.

----------


## Stratovarious

> I am more than anything anti imperialist, anti colonialist, anti war. If I thought that what I was doing in this country was colonizing the US, i would be the first person to self deport. I am not colonizing anything, I am here legally, under the authority of the US govt and following the laws of the legitimate govt of the US. 
> 
> Also, my guess is that the author was pro colonialism and I happened to be anti. Very similar background and yet very different philosophies


Good lord almighty , so the 'shot in the dark' question I asked you yesterday;

''Are you here legally'' , was spot, I mean SPOT ON...........

----------


## juleswin

> Che was from Argentine.  Why was he messing around in Cuba and other countries?  Sounds like a colonialist.


He was invited to help the natives drive the imperialists out. This is mainly the reason why I like him and adding to that the fact that he died fighting for this goal.

----------


## Danke

> He was invited to help the natives drive the imperialists out. This is mainly the reason why I like him and adding to that the fact that he died fighting for this goal.


So maybe intervention is good?  Except when the British or other European country nationals did it...

The British model was to get some of the locals on their side, usually the minority tribes, etc,

----------


## juleswin

> Good lord almighty , so the 'shot in the dark' question I asked you yesterday;
> 
> ''Are you here legally'' , was spot, I mean SPOT ON...........


I was legal before I decided to migrate to the US. One of my siblings was born in the US but he was not an anchor baby because my parents traveled back to Nigeria after he was born. My parents could have delivered all of us in the US if they wanted to but they didn't. I am not an anchor baby, a welfare recipent, a criminal, a scammer or whatever negative stereotype some people want to ascribe to immigrants.

And no, I do not use voice chat, I tend to make typos when I have lots of stuff in my head. That time I was thinking about calling my dad when I typed "dad" instead of that. Also, I just tend to make more typos than the average member, I really can't help it.

----------


## Danke

> I am not an anchor baby, a welfare recipent, a criminal, a scammer or whatever negative stereotype some people want to ascribe to immigrants.


What about "bad driver?"

----------


## juleswin

> So maybe intervention is good?  Except when the British or other European country nationals did it...
> 
> The British model was to get some of the locals on their side, usually the minority tribes, etc,


I would have supported Germany invading Poland to rescue the ethnic Germans being violated by the Polish, so you can't say that I am completely against intervention by Europeans. You can say that I am against virtually all imperialist interventions by anyone and not just Europeans. I would also be against Japan invading China, Saudi Arabia invading Yemen, Turkey invading Syria, Brazil invading North Korea etc etc. This is not a European thing for me.

I do not consider assisting locals to fight off invaders as imperialism.

----------


## Stratovarious

> I was legal before I decided to migrate to the US. One of my siblings was born in the US but he was not an anchor baby because my parents traveled back to Nigeria after he was born. My parents could have delivered all of us in the US if they wanted to but they didn't. I am not an anchor baby, a welfare recipent, a criminal, a scammer or whatever negative stereotype some people want to ascribe to immigrants.
> 
> And no, I do not use voice chat, I tend to make typos when I have lots of stuff in my head. That time I was thinking about calling my dad when I typed "dad" instead of that. Also, I just tend to make more typos than the average member, I really can't help it.


ha ha, you caught the 'fk up' , that's what really got my attention, that is an obvious 'Google' fail 'flag' , 
there is no way to miss type Dad in place of That.


But about the 'legally' thing, I don't really care one way or the other , just yanking your chain, due 
to some of your views.

It's pretty obvious at times that our language is not your 'first' , but I'm sure you speak  
your native language better that I ever could.

----------


## juleswin

> What about "bad driver?"


I bet I have a better driving record than u.

----------


## Danke

> I would have supported Germany invading Poland to rescue the ethnic Germans being violated by the Polish, so you can't say that I am completely against intervention by Europeans. You can say that I am against virtually all imperialist interventions by anyone and not just Europeans. I would also be against Japan invading China, Saudi Arabia invading Yemen, Turkey invading Syria, Brazil invading North Korea etc etc. This is not a European thing for me.
> 
> I do not consider assisting locals to fight off invaders as imperialism.


Fair point.  But weren't those local Cubans Che was fighting against?

----------


## Stratovarious

> What about "bad driver?"


_You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Danke again._

----------


## Danke

> I bet I have a better driving record than u.


I bet some of the best drivers have had more crashes than u too, so what?

My Record, Record? Why do we need to discuss my record? How the hell was I to know she was only 13?

----------


## juleswin

> _You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Danke again._


Oooh, Danke is in the circle jerk rotation. I was going to ask u if I could join, but not anymore

----------


## Stratovarious

> Oooh, Danke is in the circle jerk rotation. I was going to ask u if I could join, but not anymore


lmao , there you go again with that class act rhetoric.

----------


## Wooden Indian

Jules isn't a leftist troll, Smyth doesn't worship authoritarianism, and AF isn't a Mexican hating skinhead... but when the similarities in our core values are strikingly similar, as I believe they are, it is our differences that ultimately define us, for better or worse. That said, as long as the common goal and moral compass are compatible, those lesser differences do not divide; they add depth and healthy contrast.

In fact, I think that every contributer to this forum (that I have seen post at least) is a net positive... save one, perhaps.

With that in mind, I ask this:

If strength is found in numbers and unity upon common purpose, would it not crucial to show grace and humility in our differences?

Nordic, Nigerian, iPhone, or Android, I don't care, as long as the core values align - I'll have your back.

Disclaimer: Figs are welcome, however when watching my back, I ask that you compliment my dairy air often, all touching is strictly prohibited. No offense, AF.

----------


## juleswin

> lmao , there you go again with that class act rhetoric.


How about I use human centipede instead?

----------


## Stratovarious

> How about I use human centipede instead?


ha ha.....lmao , ok , sounds good......





still laughing...

----------


## juleswin

> Jules isn't a leftist troll, Smyth doesn't worship authoritarianism, and AF isn't a Mexican hating skinhead... but when the similarities in our core values are strikingly similar, as I believe they are, it is our differences that ultimately define us, for better or worse. That said, as long as the common goal and moral compass are compatible, those lesser differences do not divide; they add depth and healthy contrast.
> 
> In fact, I think that every contributer to this forum (that I have seen post at least) is a net positive... save one, perhaps.
> 
> With that in mind, I ask this:
> 
> If strength is found in numbers and unity upon common purpose, would it not crucial to show grace and humility in our differences?
> 
> Nordic, Nigerian, iPhone, or Android, I don't care, as long as the core values align - I'll have your back.
> ...


Agree 90% with the post, sadly I think the similar core values that brought most of use together in the early days are now drifting but hopefully there is stll enough to keep the union together. Hate to play into the divide and conquer strategy but a union can be broken beyond repair where the only solution is a divorce. 

This was a lovely post to read logging into RPF and cheers to you for crafting it.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Agree 90% with the post, sadly I think the similar core values that brought most of use together in the early days are now drifting but hopefully there is stll enough to keep the union together. *Hate to play into the divide and conquer strategy but a union can be broken beyond repaid where the only solution is a divorce.* 
> 
> This was a lovely post to read logging into RPF and cheers to you for crafting it.


That's pretty much where the nation is.

To stay "married" to each other, where each side loathes the other and can't stand the sight, sound or smell of them, ultimately ends up in violence, fighting, destruction and possibly death.

Amicable separation is logical.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> That's pretty much where the nation is.
> 
> To stay "married" to each other, where each side loathes the other and can't stand the sight, sound or smell of them, ultimately ends up in violence, fighting, destruction and possibly death.
> 
> Amicable separation is logical.


Unfortunately I think one side is too possessive to agree.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Unfortunately I think one side is too possessive to agree.


"I hate you, but nobody else can have you."

Yeah, typical broad logic...or lack thereof...one of the many downsides of living in a gynecocracy.

I sometimes wonder if we'd better off just letting them, woemen that is, slit their own throats and let the Caliphate take over.

At least *that* would throw a net over them.

----------


## Wooden Indian

> Agree 90% with the post, sadly I think the similar core values that brought most of use together in the early days are now drifting but hopefully there is stll enough to keep the union together...


I don't think they have. As a man that has been married well over half his life to the same woman, I've been down a similar road many times. 

What if our core values haven't drifted that far apart in reality, but we focus so deeply on the little $#@! that annoys us about each other, that it's all we can see anymore?

Divorce? Hogwash! Passionately pissed off people fight with each other- BFD, brother. It's all good.

I say we shelve the fighting, band together, and go $#@! some $#@! up! 

The functionally retarded AOC has a seat at the table, for chrissake... what excuse do "we" have?

----------


## Anti Federalist

> The functionally retarded AOC has a seat at the table, for chrissake... what excuse do "we" have?


Some say the same about The Orange Man.

The idiots have taken over the asylum perhaps?

----------


## Anti Federalist

derp...wrong thread

----------


## Wooden Indian

> Some say the same about The Orange Man.
> 
> The idiots have taken over the asylum perhaps?


Perhaps... but one of them was a bartender up until about an hour ago, so she's the example as it pertains to my post.

"I don't tend bar, but I've been blown in one- let ME be your new idiot in Congress!"

Helluva tagline there. Capitol, here I come.

----------


## Warrior_of_Freedom

I usually dislike Dr. Phil but I watched Ben Shapiro interview him, asked him about the Jessie Smollet case and victimhood. Phil said something along the lines of "Some people are actual victims, and other people are volunteers."

----------


## tommyrp12

BUMP

Case abandoned according to FOX?

----------


## specsaregood

> BUMP
> Case abandoned according to FOX?


Must be nice to be politically connected.
https://www.msn.com/en-us/tv/celebri...ase/ar-BBVfj2o



> Charges have been dropped against Jussie Smollett in the latest shocking development in the “Empire” actor’s case. 
> 
> News of the charges being dropped Tuesday was reported by the Chicago Tribune.
> Smollett made an “emergency court appearance” in Chicago on Tuesday, his rep confirmed. 
> The actor and his lawyers are slated to speak to reporters at the conclusion of the court appearance, the rep said.
> Smollett had been accused of filing a false police report in January that claimed he was the victim of a hate-filled attack in Chicago.
> 
> He was arrested in February, with Chicago authorities asserting Smollett, who stars on the Fox series “Empire,” orchestrated the attack on himself because he was unhappy with his salary.
> 
> ...

----------


## Valli6

WTF?!
https://www.chicagotribune.com/g00/n...rer=&i10c.dv=9




> *Cook County prosecutors drop all charges against 'Empire' actor Jussie Smollett*
> _Megan Crepeau_ and _Madeline Buckley_ Contact Reporters
> Chicago Tribune March 26, 2019 10:10 AM
> 
> In a stunning reversal, Cook County prosecutors on Tuesday dropped all charges against "Empire" actor Jussie Smollett on disorderly conduct charges for allegedly staging a phony attack and claiming he was the victim of a hate crime.
> 
> “*We believe this outcome is a just disposition and appropriate resolution to this case,” a prosecutor* said in announcing the dismissal of all 16 counts.
> 
> There had been no clue that prosecutors planned the about-face move before the announcement. A publicist for Smollett’s attorney was the first to notify the news media Tuesday morning, issuing an alert that did not elaborate on the nature of the emergency.
> ...

----------


## specsaregood

Funny his charges being dropped the day after his lawyer is implicated in the Aventi indictment.

----------


## Itsback

MAGA begins............

----------


## Valli6

> Smollett made an “emergency court appearance” in Chicago on Tuesday, his rep confirmed.


What was the emergency? The need to give the media something to talk about, other then how they've lied to the public about Trump for over 2 years?

----------


## Origanalist

> WTF?!
> https://www.chicagotribune.com/g00/n...rer=&i10c.dv=9


Unreal. Lol at the "justice" system.

----------


## Valli6

from TMZ:
https://www.tmz.com/2019/03/26/jussi...ped-dismissed/



> 8:35 AM PT -- *State's Attorney Kim Foxx's office says, "After reviewing all of the facts and circumstances of the case, including Mr. Smollett's volunteer service in the community and agreement to forfeit his bond to the City of Chicago, we believe this outcome is a just disposition and appropriate resolution to this case."*
> 
> The statement is consistent with what our sources said about Jussie only getting community service if he'd been convicted. The decision is NOT sitting well with Chicago PD.
> 
> On the other hand, Jussie's co-workers on "Empire" are celebrating on Twitter.
> 
> *Jussie Smollett will not be prosecuted for allegedly faking a racial attack, because all charges have been dropped!*!! *Jussie and his lawyers will address the media at 8:45 AM PT.* We will livestream. _[That's like, right now - the plan to distract is working!]_
> 
> Jussie and his lawyers ran to court Tuesday morning in Chicago, where he was facing 16 felony counts of lying to police in the alleged racial and homophobic attack.  
> ...

----------


## Brian4Liberty

The Clinton/Obama just-us system strikes again.

----------


## Dr.3D

> Wanna take bets that he skates, just like a cop?


Looks like you were right.

----------


## Dr.3D

> Damn straight he'll skate. We're talking the socialist deep-state F.B.I. and Justice Department.


And you were right too.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Corruption in Chicago?

----------


## spudea

In before declining to prosecute is complete exonoration for a gay black politically connected actor.

But declining to prosecute is not complete exonoration for white male republican president.

----------


## Anti Globalist

> That was *before* his tragic cry for help.
> 
> I'll bet you an avatar swap he never does a day in prison.


Well looks like somebody just won a bet.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Its a deal, if he spends a day in prison then you will have to change to my avatar of choice. Would it be the beautiful, yet dumb and annoying AOC? Al Sharpton? or the cool as hell looking, beret wearing, anti imperialist badass in Che? I think a poll would be needed when the time comes, I cannot wait for the end of the trial





> Whoa whoa whoa...I said a *swap*.
> 
> I win, it's Mel for you for thirty days.
> 
> You win, it's Che' for me for thirty days.


Here ya go...wear it in good health.

----------


## donnay

> The Clinton/Obama just-us system strikes again.


Definitely.   The police Superintendent Eddie T. Johnson better watch his back.  He might see an untimely accident in his future.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Lets not lose sight of what would have happened *IF* some hapless, random white people had been in the area wearing MAGA hats.

Think anybody would have believed *them* if they said they had done nothing to the precious black fagggot?

----------


## Anti Globalist

Note to self:  Never make bets with AF.  It's very likely that you'll lose.

----------


## specsaregood

> Here ya go...wear it in good health.


But does your bet include the possible federal charges from the fake powdered envelope?   Supposedly that one is still under investigation.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> But does your bet include the possible federal charges from the fake powdered envelope?   Supposedly that one is still under investigation.


I'm sure Jules will try to say so.

I don't really care that much, he can sport Bozo the Clown for all I care.

My vindication is being right...*again*.

That satisfies both my OCD and my Cassandra complex.

----------


## Anti Globalist

> But does your bet include the possible federal charges from the fake powdered envelope?   Supposedly that one is still under investigation.


My guess is that those charges are probably going to be dropped pretty soon.  Why drop one charge when you can drop them all?

----------


## specsaregood

> My guess is that those charges are probably going to be dropped pretty soon.  Why drop one charge when you can drop them all?


Because the states attorney has no say about Federal charges,  the IL states attorney recused her self from the investigation of Smollette because of relations with his family and friends and obamas.   The current set of US attorneys, have a different set of friends.

----------


## EBounding

It'd be awesome if Trump pardoned him.

----------


## Valli6

I think I understand what's going on -

Earlier this week, *Smollet's lawyer* - *Mark Geragos* - was *indicted as a co-conspirator of Michael Avenatti* - for trying to extort Nike for $20 million dollars.  https://www.advocate.com/node/1042306

In addition, the _"States attorney's office"_, who dropped the charges - headed by *Kim Foxx*, _(supposed to have recused herself?)_ *is already being investigated by the feds*, so she had nothing left to lose by pulling this distracting stunt! That's why it was an emergency court proceeding. 

March 22, 2019:



> ...“That recusal is wholly insufficient,” FOP president *Kevin Graham* said in a statement. “In order for Ms. Foxx to properly charge and try this case, her entire office should have recused itself and a special prosecutor been appointed.”...
> https://pagesix.com/2019/03/22/union...-smollett-case


This isn't over at all. It's just been done to combat the "_media lied about Trump for 2 years"_ headlines.

----------


## oyarde

Charges dropped , so easily predictable . I need something more difficult to guess if they expect me to be entertained .

----------


## RJB

Holy $#@!!  I consider myself to be cynical.  I thought he'd walk, but I thought the Just Us system would at least put on a show trial and release.  I am going to have to up my cynical game.

----------


## specsaregood

> Holy $#@!!  I consider myself to be cynical.  I thought he'd walk, but I thought the Just Us system would at least put on a show trial and release.  I am going to have to up my cynical game.


yeah this is really a step beyond,  the prosecutor is saying it wasn't worth trying him because of minimal sentencing, now he is out there saying it just proves he was not guilty all along.

----------


## angelatc

It's Obama's fault.

https://twitter.com/RealSaavedra/sta...92316560363521

----------


## Anti Federalist

> When the federal case is settled and he doesn't spend a day in prison, then I will change my avatar but not a before then. My horse is still in the race. So I am betting on him going to prison and not whether he will or will not skate.


Meh...like I said...do what you want.

By "skate" I meant: no prison, no probation, no parole.

A $10k bribe is a cheap option.

----------


## juleswin

> Meh...like I said...do what you want.
> 
> By "skate" I meant: no prison, no probation, no parole.
> 
> A $10k bribe is a cheap option.


I am a man of my word, if you win, I will change it and I expect the same from u. If he ends up escaping possible federal charges without prison time then u win. But I think fed charges are still pending.

In time we will see who is right

----------


## Anti Federalist

> I am a man of my word, if you win, I will change it and I expect the same from u. If he ends up escaping possible federal charges without prison time then u win. But I think fed charges are still pending.
> 
> In time we will see who is right


Fed charges *are* still pending.

Like I said, I'm not holding you to it.

It was the local charges that I was interested in, because *that* was what potentially put innocent people at risk of prison and worse, based on his lies and bull$#@!.

Mailing ground up aspirin to himself harmed nobody, but maybe the feds who ran around in circles hut hutting about...$#@! them too.

----------


## Origanalist

Who was the last $#@! who reneged on a bet? Rev3.0 or something like that.

----------


## phill4paul

> Here ya go...wear it in good health.

----------


## phill4paul

> Who was the last $#@! who reneged on a bet? Rev3.0 or something like that.


  Looks like it will be Che3.0.

----------


## RJB

> "Holy $#@!" was same thing I said when I saw the news flash on tv.  Not even a plea bargain down to a misdemeanor and a slap on the wrist.


Yeah.  I try to keep swearing to a minimum.  In this case it was appropriate.

BTW.  If it caught even you by surprise, I don't feel so bad.

----------


## phill4paul

> When the federal case is settled and he doesn't spend a day in prison, then I will change my avatar but not a before then. My horse is still in the race. So I am betting on him going to prison and not whether he will or will not skate.\

----------


## juleswin

> "Holy $#@!" was same thing I said when I saw the news flash on tv.  Not even a plea bargain down to a misdemeanor and a slap on the wrist.


What about the tweet or charge dismissal says that the whole incident was a publicity stunt? And just because something is used for publicity doesn't mean it is a publicity stunt.

----------


## RJB

I don't mind Jules and his Che avatar.  The man is brutally honest about where he stands.  I would have more respect for Zippy, Rev33, the count, superE, etc. if they straight up had a Hillary avatar instead of pretending.

----------


## phill4paul

> And you were right too.


  Like most every time I find no consolation in it.

----------


## RJB

> I pretty jaded when it comes to the new lows that cops and prosecutors will stoop to.
> 
> This is a new one for me, I'm flabbergasted.
> 
> Welp...anybody had enough *yet*?


Yeah this is insane.  Give it a few years and this will be as common as DUI checkpoints.

----------


## TheCount

When will the media apologize to him?

----------


## Swordsmyth

> When will the media apologize to him?


They were always on his side.

----------


## juleswin

> 


Your horse is leading at the moment and as I stipulated in my riginal post. The bet is on whether he spends time in prison or not. Fed charges are still looming, if he happens to get away from that then AF wins.

Not reneging on any bets and thanks to AF for understanding this.

----------


## TheCount

> They were always on his side.


I dunno, seems like he has a pretty clear libel case.  Unlike many fake libel cases, he has concrete damages that resulted from media coverage:




> *Ratings Tank for First ‘Empire’ Since Jussie Smollett Arrest
> *
> Wednesday episode plummets 35 percent in key demo from last year’s midseason return



https://www.thewrap.com/empire-retur...lett-arrested/

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Fed charges *are* still pending.
> 
> Like I said, I'm not holding you to it.
> 
> It was the local charges that I was interested in, because *that* was what potentially put innocent people at risk of prison and worse, based on his lies and bull$#@!.
> 
> Mailing ground up aspirin to himself harmed nobody, but maybe the feds who ran around in circles hut hutting about...$#@! them too.


Feds are investigating the aspirin he sent to himself but they have not as yet filed any charges.   https://pagesix.com/2019/03/26/jussi...deral-charges/




> Jussie Smollett *could* still face federal charges as the FBI and the US Postal Inspection Service are continuing their probe into a threatening letter Smollett might have sent to himself, a report said.
> 
> Federal investigators continue to probe whether Smollett — who was cleared of state charges on Tuesday — delivered the racially charged letter to the “Empire” office in Chicago, according to ABC News.
> 
> A source told the network that the dismissal of the state’s case has not impacted the federal probe

----------


## Swordsmyth

> I dunno, seems like he has a pretty clear libel case.  Unlike many fake libel cases, he has concrete damages that resulted from media coverage:
> 
> 
> https://www.thewrap.com/empire-retur...lett-arrested/


He has no libel case, nobody lied about him and the investigation did not conclude that there was no evidence against him.
He had to pay the government as part of a settlement.

----------


## devil21

> What about the tweet or charge dismissal says that the whole incident was a publicity stunt? And just because something is used for publicity doesn't mean it is a publicity stunt.


You're already into a bet so I won't poison the well.  But the key will be to see whether Smollett is right back into the script, clean as a whistle, or whether he's still off the show moving forward.

----------


## Danke

> When will the media apologize to him?

----------


## phill4paul

They let him off in the hopes that a white supremacist will hunt him down. He shouldn't be celebrating.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> They let him off in the hopes that a white supremacist will hunt him down. He shouldn't be celebrating.


They may supply the "white supremacist".
He should be scared.

----------


## juleswin

> You're already into a bet so I won't poison the well.  But the key will be to see whether Smollett is right back into the script, clean as a whistle, or whether he's still off the show moving forward.


I don't care about the bet, I get to pretend to be AF for a month and maybe get a few extra accidental +reps from fans who confuse me for him. Its a win win situation for me. But what if I told you that the show wouldn't be renewed for a new season? regardless of what happens to the show, Jessie or rating, fr it to be a publicity stunt, it should have been planned as one before they were caught and not after.

----------


## ThePaleoLibertarian

He got off because he was doing "community service" for Jesse Jackson's shakedown outfit. Chicago is every bit as corrupt as it's ever been.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Feds are investigating the aspirin he sent to himself but they have not as yet filed any charges.   https://pagesix.com/2019/03/26/jussi...deral-charges/


Yes, thanks for the correction Zip, I was not clear.

Federal charges *may be* levied against him.

But I suspect they'll get swept under the rug as well.

----------


## Danke

> No kidding...and if there had been two unlucky bastards walking by, they would have been cuffed, stuffed and thrown into the feral rape cage, where I reckon they would not have survived a year.


As AF has repeatedly said, that needs repeating, go back and read this whole thread.  Had this joker not been filmed and caught in his lies, he could have fingered innocent parties.  And the media would have made their lives miserable.  Just like abuse charges or rape charges.  One charged is guilty from the get go. And their names are published, and guns confiscated without due process.

----------


## spudea

Kim Foxx, the state prosecutor that dropped the charges.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> I dunno, seems like he has a pretty clear libel case.  Unlike many fake libel cases, he has concrete damages that resulted from media coverage:
> 
> 
> https://www.thewrap.com/empire-retur...lett-arrested/


Whomp Whomp!

----------


## Anti Federalist

> As AF has repeatedly said, that needs repeating, go back and read this whole thread.  Had this joker not been filmed and caught in his lies, he could have fingered innocent parties.  And the media would have made their lives miserable.  Just like abuse charges or rape charges.  One charged is guilty from the get go. And their names are published, and guns confiscated without due process.


Ruined, fired from jobs, businesses destroyed, kids hounded out of school or church or whatever, physical terror and assault.

That's *before* being convicted.

If thrown into GP in an Ill-Annoy state prison, death would follow.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> He got off because he was doing "community service" for Jesse Jackson's shakedown outfit. Chicago is every bit as corrupt as it's ever been.


18 hours of it.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> He got off because he was doing "community service" for Jesse Jackson's shakedown outfit. Chicago is every bit as corrupt as it's ever been.


18 hours of it.

----------


## Dr.3D

> Feds are investigating the aspirin he sent to himself but they have not as yet filed any charges.   https://pagesix.com/2019/03/26/jussi...deral-charges/


They'll probably figure he sent them to himself, in  case he got a headache and they got crushed in the mail.

----------


## bv3

> 18 hours of it.


Same court gave me 25 hours for going through a malfunctioning railroad crossing on a bike.  Let two black guys go for the same 'crime' at the same time (we all got the tickets in the same place at the same time).  Judge bumped me to the end of the docket, too, so I had to wait 3 hours in court to catch that %^&*(ing.  I'm feeling pretty indignant about all this...

----------


## Dark_Horse_Rider

were did all the Tina Tchen articles go ?

2 days ago there was NY Post Opinion piece that has been scrubbed, 

also $408,000 paid by Soros to Foxx,

earlier this month

----------


## Valli6

This makes me suspect that Harris is somehow involved, that Smollet did it to promote her and/or her "anti-lyinching" bill, that Kim Foxx, et al, know this, and that's why they just want documents sealed and the whole thing swept under the rug.

(3/26/19 07:32 PM) https://thehill.com/blogs/blog-brief...n-the-smollett



> "Im completely confused. I dont understand. I dont know. I dont know the underlying evidence. Theres a sealed document, obviously. I dont know. Im at a loss," Harris said during an interview on *CNN*'s "The Situation Room."...
> 
> ...During her interview on CNN, Harris added that she thinks "were going to have to leave it up to the judgment of the prosecutor."
> 
> "I think we should leave it up to the judgment of the police chief and the mayor, of course, to give us some better sense of whats going on. I dont know," she added.


She had plenty of confidence in her statements, back when she was making claims about a hate crime.




> Harris drew headlines in January after condemning what she called *"an attempted modern day lynching"* after Smollett claimed that two men attacked him, put a noose around his neck and poured a chemical substance on him while yelling racial and homophobic slurs at him.


Even after it was determined to have been a hoax.



> "sad, frustrated, and disappointed" after police in Chicago accused Smollett of staging the alleged attack.
> 
> "When anyone makes false claims to police, it not only diverts resources away from serious investigations but it makes it more difficult for other victims of crime to come forward, she said in a statement at the time.
> 
> *"At the same time, we must speak the truth: hate crimes are on the rise in America,"* she added.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> "At the same time, we must speak the truth: hate crimes are on the rise in America," she added.


_The Idiocracy Time Masheen_ conundrum.

No, they are not, if the "hate crimes" are increasingly *hoaxes*.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> This makes me suspect that Harris is somehow involved, that Smollet did it to promote her and/or her "anti-lyinching" bill, that Kim Foxx, et al, know this, and that's why they just want documents sealed and the whole thing swept under the rug.
> 
> (3/26/19 07:32 PM) https://thehill.com/blogs/blog-brief...n-the-smollett
> 
> 
> She had plenty of confidence in her statements, back when she was making claims about a hate crime.
> 
> Even after it was determined to have been a hoax.


I had the same thought. Kamala 2020! (And you thought the Clinton/Obama people were corrupt...)

----------


## Anti Federalist

Assistant State's Attorney Joe Magats said that even though he does not believe the star is innocent, his office had suddenly decided not to pursue charges because Smollett has a 'lack of criminal background' and was not a threat to the community. 

He would have been a threat to some hapless innocent white people if his plan had not fallen apart.

----------


## specsaregood

> Assistant State's Attorney Joe Magats said that even though he does not believe the star is innocent, his office had suddenly decided not to pursue charges because Smollett has a 'lack of criminal background' and was not a threat to the community. 
> 
> He would have been a threat to some hapless innocent white people if his plan had not fallen apart.


Also, lack of criminal background... He has a DUI and providing false information to police (lied about his name) conviction from 2007.

----------


## Swordsmyth

Smollett will still be investigated by the FBI for mail fraud over the death-threat

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Also, lack of criminal background... He has a DUI and providing false information to police (lied about his name) conviction from 2007.


You're right...

----------


## Swordsmyth

https://twitter.com/BreakingNLive/st...99110145593345

----------


## Valli6

Hope he wins! 



> *NAACP Image Awards: Host Anthony Anderson Hopes Jussie Smollett Wins*
> By MARC MALKIN
> 
> Jussie Smollett is nominated for an NAACP Image Award for his work on Empire, but its still unknown if he will attend the upcoming festivities on Saturday at the Dolby Theater in Hollywood.
> 
> Anthony Anderson, who returns as host for the sixth consecutive year, hopes the actor will make an appearance.
> 
> I hope to see him here, the Black-ish star told Variety during a preview of the Awards on Wednesday morning. I hope he wins. Im happy for him that the system worked for him in his favor because the system isnt always fair, especially for people of color.
> 
> ...

----------


## Wooden Indian

> Hope he wins!


I too hope he wins. Every straw counts... this camel's gonna break sooner or later. They always break.

----------


## timosman

*Oh My: Kim Foxx's Office Admits She Never Actually Recused Herself From Smollett Case, Used the Term 'Colloquially'*

https://townhall.com/tipsheet/guyben...point-n2543902




> Mar 28, 2019 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been a bad week for Chicago State's Attorney Kim Foxx, the prosecutor whose office allowed indicted hate crime hoaxer Jussie Smollett to walk without even issuing an apology to the city he smeared.  It's about to get worse.  She supposedly recused herself (more on that later) from the case over improper contact with a politically-connected Smollett advocate, and at least one unidentified member of the accused actor's family -- yet her office ended up giving him the sweetheart deal of a lifetime.  The move drew the ire of a wide swath of Chicagoans, including the Democratic Mayor and the police force.  In response to the raging firestorm, the nation's nonpartisan association of district attorneys released a statement that picked apart Foxx's entire approach to this debacle, savaging her actions in an unsparing point-by-point memo:
> 
> First, when a chief prosecutor recuses him or herself, the recusal must apply to the entire office, not just the elected or appointed prosecutor. This is consistent with best practices for prosecutors offices around the country...Second, prosecutors should not take advice from politically connected friends of the accused. Each case should be approached with the goal of justice for victims while protecting the rights of the defendant. Third, when a prosecutor seeks to resolve a case through diversion or some other alternative to prosecution, it should be done so with an acknowledgement of culpability on the part of the defendant. A case with the consequential effects of Mr. Smolletts should not be resolved without a finding of guilt or innocence...Fourth, expunging Mr. Smolletts record at this immediate stage is counter to transparency. Law enforcement will now not be able to acknowledge that Mr. Smollett was indicted and charged with these horrible crimes and the full record of what occurred will be forever hidden from public view. Finally, we believe strongly that hate crimes should be prosecuted vigorously but the burden of proof should not be artificially increased due to the misguided decisions of others.
> Basically every single thing Foxx and her team did in this case was arguably unethical, or at least ran contrary to professional best practices, according to the nation's guild of prosecutors.  And somehow, the optics are getting even worse. Remember her ostensible "recusal" from the case, given her inappropriate conversations and potential conflict of interest? Er, about that, via the Chicago Tribune:
> 
> ...



"He chose his alternative prosecution."  What the hell does that mean?  Jussie Smollett -- the man who staged a hate crime, and was even willing to positively identify innocent people as his attackers until he realized the cops had tracked down the perpetrators he'd paid -- chose his "alternative prosecution"?  Under which he admitted nothing, and suffered no meaningful consequence whatsoever?  What is an "alternative prosecution" if it permits the guilty party to turn around and (a) accuse the jurisdiction he wronged of slandering him, (b) farcically maintain his innocence, and (c) openly ponder filing a lawsuit?  What a joke.  Foxx's office appears to have deliberately misled the public about her bogus "recusal," which now looks about as authentic as the "hate crime" Smollett orchestrated (with impunity, depending on federal action).  A top-to-bottom disgrace.  For their part, Smollett's lawyers are brazenly whining about Chicago officials' criticisms of their lying client, and inventing a breathtaking theory on how Smollett identified his attackers -- the black Nigerian brothers he hired -- as white Trump supporters.  This is real, folks:





Oh, and by the way, despite the posturing from some desperate pro-Smollett conspiracy-mongers, police putting key witnesses in hotels during high-profile cases (especially featuring media circuses) is highly...usual.  It's not any sign of malpractice on the cops' part.  I'll leave you with local media fighting the gag order Foxx's team secured (and seem to be backing away from, but that may also be a lie):

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> Police charge Smollett, who is African-American and gay,


Well that changes everything.

----------


## Anti Globalist

I swear if he ends up winning that award...

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Lies, damned lies, statistics and SPLC statistics.


Speaking of the SPLC, there are so many interesting connections in this case...




> SPLC Taps Lawyer Who Interfered in Smollett Case to Investigate Workplace-Harassment Allegations
> 
> The Southern Poverty Law Center (SPLC) has hired Tina Tchen, a former Obama staffer who recently tried to intervene in the Jussie Smollett hate-crime-hoax case on the actors behalf, to conduct a review of workplace-harassment allegations in the wake of co-founder Morris Deess firing.
> 
> Last Thursday, the SPLC announced Deess dismissal for unspecified violations of company policy and said that Tchen, who served as chief of staff to Michelle Obama and now runs a firm focused on workplace cultural compliance, would conduct a comprehensive assessment of our internal climate and workplace practices.
> 
> That announcement came one day after the Chicago Sun Times obtained communications between Tchen and Cook County states attorney Kim Foxx in which Tchen asked Foxx to persuade Chicago Police Department superintendent Eddie Johnson to turn the investigation of Smolletts case over to the FBI.
> 
> Tchen reportedly made the request, which Johnson refused to comply with, at the behest of one of Smolletts relatives.
> ...

----------


## devil21

> That announcement came one day after the Chicago Sun Times obtained communications between Tchen and Cook County state’s attorney Kim Foxx in which Tchen asked Foxx to persuade Chicago Police Department superintendent Eddie Johnson to turn the investigation of Smollett’s case over to the FBI.


They try to turn so much of this stuff over to the FBI because the FBI is 100% controlled at the top (decision making) levels and will maintain whatever politically friendly narrative is required at that time.  Local police like Chicago PD isn't so easy to control.  Local detectives talk to local journalists through back-channels and the local journalist can run with info that otherwise would be suppressed, for example.  It's all about maintaining narrative control.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> They try to turn so much of this stuff over to the FBI because the FBI is 100% controlled at the top (decision making) levels and will maintain whatever politically friendly narrative is required at that time.  Local police like Chicago PD isn't so easy to control.  Local detectives talk to local journalists through back-channels and the local journalist can run with info that otherwise would be suppressed, for example.  It's all about maintaining narrative control.


It’s pretty clear that it was a political move by Tchen right at the start. She has admitted to that first contact with Foxx. Like you said, it turns it over to a politicized FBI, and can make it a much bigger case that includes generalizations like hate crimes and violation of civil rights.

What would be interesting to know is if she delivered any more messages after that initial contact...

----------


## AZJoe



----------


## Swordsmyth

Cook  County State's Attorney Kim Foxx was elected in 2016 mainly because of  anger that the prosecutor she ousted had waited a year to charge a  Chicago police officer with murdering black teenager Laquan McDonald.  Then Foxx, who is a survivor of sexual assault as a child, grabbed  national attention by charging singer R. Kelly with aggravated sexual  abuse.But  in the course of just a few days, her reputation as rising political  star and legal crusader was badly tarnished by her office's handling of  two celebrity cases involving "Empire" actor Jussie Smollett and Kelly.
The  dismissal of all charges against Smollett enraged many, from President  Donald Trump, to Chicago's mayor and the city's police union. They  accuse her of allowing Smollett to walk away from faking a hate crime  attack and lying about it to police without so much as an apology or  admission of guilt.
And  adding to her woes, Kelly's attorney Steve Greenberg on Monday accused  Foxx of caving in to pressure from celebrity attorney Michael Avenatti  to charge Kelly. Avenatti, who is accused by federal prosecutors in a  separate case of trying to shake down shoe company Nike, said he had  provided Foxx with a video of Kelly having sex with a 14-year-old girl.
David  Erickson, a former state appellate judge who teaches at Chicago-Kent  College of Law, said you'd have go back 50 years ago to find a Chicago  prosecutor so embroiled in controversy. Edward Hanrahan was charged with  conspiracy in the deaths of two Black Panther members in a raid by  agents from Hanrahan's office in 1969. He was acquitted, but ultimately  ousted by voters.
"Looking  back, that's the only thing that comes close to this," said Erickson,  pointing out that Foxx's troubles may be far from over.
Retired  Illinois Appellate Justice Sheila O'Brien vowed on Monday in an opinion  piece posted on the Chicago Tribune's web site, to file a petition to  the courts asking that a special prosecutor be appointed to investigate  Foxx and her office.
"This is exhausting, but it has to be done," O'Brien wrote.


Kelly's  attorney on Monday asked a judge to order all Foxx's communications  with Avenatti preserved and suggested that Foxx fed clients to Avenatti.
"They  got in bed with Avenatti and Avenatti is toxic," Kelly attorney  Greenberg said in reference to Avenatti's cooperation with Foxx's office  in the Kelly investigation.
Even  Foxx's decision to recuse herself from the Smollett case is being  questioned. Former judge O'Brien said a special prosecutor should answer  whether Foxx really stepped back from the Smollett case after she said  she was removing herself because of communications with a relative of  the actor.
"I  can say without any reservation that her reputation has been damaged  among people who work in the criminal justice system," said Terry Ekl, a  local defense attorney.
How  it plays out politically is anyone's guess. Voters may have to wait  until next year's primary election to do anything about Foxx.
Dick  Simpson, a University of Illinois at Chicago political scientist, said  the only way he knows of to remove Foxx from office before an election  would be to impeach her.

More at: https://news.yahoo.com/dueling-ralli...175254882.html

----------


## AZJoe



----------


## Swordsmyth

> 


Since the actor was trying to help start a domestic race war it actually makes sense.

----------


## AZJoe

> Since the actor was trying to help start a domestic race war it actually makes sense.


No, the disproportionate attention the MSM gave to his alleged hazing made no sense. Even setting aside that Justin's hoax made no sense from the beginning and lacked credibility, even if his story were credible or even were it true, it did not deserve all the 24/7 attention that the MSM gave it. Justin Smollett was not killed, not injured, not even robbed, just allegedly bullied, and he fought off his mean bullies. 

In the same period of time 1400 Americans were actually murdered by actual criminals - real crimes. What attention did the MSM give to any of these actual real victims? But those real crimes don't advance the lame stream media political agendas. 

Or the victims of the empire's foreign policy antics. The MSM whole-heartedly supports empire's actions that devastate the lives of millions. Just look at how all the MSM jumped on the Venezuelan regime change, or Syria, or Ukraine, or Libya. Look at the real tragedies these real empire foreign policy antics cause to the lives of millions, if not through direct loss of life, indirect displacement, impoverishment, making refugees, destroying homes and livelihood, breaking up families, starvation, even open slave auctions in wake of the empire's destruction of Libya. These are the crimes the MSM not only pigeon-holes but actively supports and willingly partakes in.

----------


## AZJoe



----------


## specsaregood

> No, the disproportionate attention the MSM gave to his alleged hazing made no sense. Even setting aside that Justin's hoax made no sense from the beginning and lacked credibility, even if his story were credible or even were it true, it did not deserve all the 24/7 attention that the MSM gave it. Justin Smollett was not killed, not injured, not even robbed, just allegedly bullied, and he fought off his mean bullies. 
> 
> In the same period of time 1400 Americans were actually murdered by actual criminals - real crimes. What attention did the MSM give to any of these actual real victims? But those real crimes don't advance the lame stream media political agendas. 
> 
> Or the victims of the empire's foreign policy antics. The MSM whole-heartedly supports empire's actions that devastate the lives of millions. Just look at how all the MSM jumped on the Venezuelan regime change, or Syria, or Ukraine, or Libya. Look at the real tragedies these real empire foreign policy antics cause to the lives of millions, if not through direct loss of life, indirect displacement, impoverishment, making refugees, destroying homes and livelihood, breaking up families, starvation, even open slave auctions in wake of the empire's destruction of Libya. These are the crimes the MSM not only pigeon-holes but actively supports and willingly partakes in.


It sounds like your indictment is more against the media rather than "society" as your graphic suggests.

----------


## AZJoe

[Parody-Babylon Bee]
*
Just Announced: CNN offers Justin Smollett job as CNN lead anchor edging out a recruitment offer by MSNBC*.

"Justin has proven he has the integrity necessary to meet CNN's journalistic standards"

----------


## AZJoe

>

----------


## specsaregood

> 


Its not a good view when you can't get a single black officer up on that stage.

----------


## Swordsmyth

ABC 7 Chicago has been investigating Cook County State's Attorney Kim  Foxx ever since her office decided to drop the 16 felony charges against  Jussie Smollett last month and, through the course of their  investigation, the local news station found that Foxx let a convicted  killer off the hook when she first took office.

16-year-old Derrion Albert was killed in a gang fight when he was  walking home from school in 2009. Prosecutors charged four teens with  Albert's death, three of whom were convicted of murder and one pled  guilty. ABC 7 Chicago reports:
 But  one teen - known then as "D.J." - was 14 at the time. Prosecutors say  he punched Albert and knocked him down, saying that he signed "his death  certificate."

 Prosecutors decided to charge him as a juvenile  in a special kind of case called an Extended Jurisdiction Juvenile  prosecution or EJJ.

 That means although "D.J." was convicted as  a juvenile - he was also sentenced to 30 years as an adult on the  underlying offense of murder. However, that sentence would be stayed and  not enforced unless he was convicted of a new felony after being  released from juvenile custody. According to  Albert's family, then-Assistant State's Attorney Kim Foxx made the  decision to go with the EJJ prosecution and encouraged them to accept  the decision.
 "Kim Foxx kept telling us that was the best way to  go, that way we have some kind of, the safety net," Albert's mother  Anjanette said. "That way if he got in trouble he goes back, that's what  it is."
 Six years later and out of juvenile prison, "D.J." — now  20-year-old Dionte Johnson — was arrested and charged with an  aggravated felony.
 ABC 7 Chicago reports that prosecutors sought  to "revoke stay of his adult sentence," meaning that Johnson would face  the 30 years in prison from the EJJ prosecution in his previous case if  convicted.
 "Johnson was convicted of the felony on November 8  2016, Election Day," ABC 7 Chicago added. "The same day that Foxx, who  supervised the Albert case convictions, won the State's Attorney's race.  Soon after, the Albert family says they were called to a meeting at the  juvenile court building."
 The family was told that Foxx made the  decision to not pursue the 30-year prison sentence from the EJJ that  Foxx was responsible for pursuing in the first place.
 "Kim Foxx  decided not to go any further with this to just, it's over," Anjanette  said. "She's going to drop it and he's going to get out and there was  nothing that we could do."
 Anjanette said that she repeatedly reached out to Foxx and that Foxx never bothered to respond to her calls.
 "I  felt like she sat in our face, she cried with us, she hugged us and  then you turn around and let this murderer, I don't care how old he is,  he was convicted of first-degree murder," Anjanette said. "My son is not  here anymore and she gave us all this hope and she promised us that  this was going to be OK. And it didn't turn out like that."
  "I  don't have anything to say to Kim Foxx," Anjanette continued, "The  person that I thought that she was, her heart, her kindness the way that  she was with us in court, that's, I don't never want to see her again.  Never."

More at: https://www.dailywire.com/news/45795...-ryan-saavedra

----------


## Swordsmyth

Associate  of Smollett supporter and prosecutor Kim Foxx, took off his jewelry to  fight Police at a protest, and was let off by Foxx who didn’t recuse  herself. Police Union wants a Special Prosecutor.

----------


## Swordsmyth

A Cook County judge recently castigated State’s Attorney Kim Foxx for  upholding a double standard by prosecuting an anonymous woman for filing  a false police report after dropping all charges against _Empire_ actor Jussie Smollett, who was indicted for the same offense.

Cook  County judge Marc Martin, while presiding over an unrelated case,  chastised Foxx and her office for creating an untenable situation in  which anyone charged with filing a false police report should expect to  be granted the leniency afforded to Smollett.
“Well,  Ms. Clark is not a movie star, she doesn’t have a high-price lawyer,  although, her lawyer’s very good. And this smells, big time. I didn’t  create this mess, your office created this mess. And your explanation is  unsatisfactory to this court. She’s being treated differently,” Martin  said to Foxx during a recent court proceeding, according to a transcript  obtained by a local Fox affiliate.

“There’s no publicity on this case. She doesn’t have Mark Geragos as her  lawyer or Ron Safer or Judge Brown,” Martin continued. “It’s not right.  And [if] I proceed in this matter, you’re just digging yourselves  further in a hole. [If the] press gets a hold of this, it’ll be in a  newspaper. Why is Ms. Clark being treated differently than Mr.  Smollett?”

More at: https://news.yahoo.com/judge-slams-k...161241540.html

----------


## Swordsmyth

https://twitter.com/RealSaavedra/sta...49689030250497

----------


## dannno

*Federal Judge Refuses to Toss Out Chicagos Lawsuit Against Jussie Smollett*

Matt Masterson | October 22, 2019 

A federal judge has denied a request from former Empire star Jussie Smollett to dismiss the city of Chicagos lawsuit against him, meaning the city may proceed with its push to reclaim the $130,000 it says the police department spent investigating the actors allegedly false claims.

In a brief hearing Tuesday morning, U.S. District Court Judge Virginia Kendall said it was not unreasonable for the Chicago Police Department to direct the resources it did into the high-profile investigation.

"This will be going forward," the judge said.

https://news.wttw.com/2019/10/22/fed...ussie-smollett

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Juicy!

----------


## Anti Globalist

Still waiting for Jussie Smollet to face punishment for what he did.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Still waiting for Jussie Smollet to face punishment for what he did.


I'd like to see that as well.

And I could not possibly care less about the cop's costs or the costs to the city...$#@! them, let them go broke, or tax the $#@! out of the $#@!s that live there, or sit and spin.

My concern all along has been this: what if there just happened to be some hapless white guy walking by, totally innocent of anything, who loosely fit the description that Smollet invented?

What if it had been me?

Or *you*?

Think you would have a had a *chance* at justice or clearing your name?

Think you would have *survived* in a Cook county prison, once everybody knew who you were?

----------


## Swordsmyth

A Cook County judge has ordered Google to turn over Jussie Smollett’s  emails, photos, location data and private messages for an entire year  as part of the special prosecutor’s investigation into the purported  attack on the actor.

Two  sweeping search warrants, obtained by the Chicago Tribune, provide the  first public glimpse at the direction of the probe by special prosecutor Dan Webb more than four months into the investigation.
The  warrants, filed last month in Circuit Court, sought a trove of  documentation from Smollett and his manager’s Google accounts — not just  emails but also drafted and deleted messages; any files in their Google  Drive cloud storage services; any Google Voice texts, calls and  contacts; search and web browsing history; and location data.



Investigators  sought a full year’s data — from November 2018 to November 2019 — even  though the key events in the controversy took place between late January  and late March 2019. Authorities could be looking for any incriminating  remarks from Smollett or his manager, especially in the months after  State’s Attorney Kim Foxx’s office abruptly dismissed disorderly conduct charges against the then-“Empire” actor just weeks after his indictment.

More at: https://truepundit.com/chicago-judge...smollett-hoax/

----------


## Anti Globalist

Will Jussie Smolett claim that Iran attacked him as well?

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Jussie Smollett heads to trial, nearly 3 years after the former ‘Empire’ star was accused of hate crime hoax*
_The 39-year-old actor and singer is charged with lying to Chicago police in 2019 when he claimed he was the victim of a racist and anti-gay attack near his Streeterville apartment._
https://chicago.suntimes.com/crime/2...ate-crime-hoax
_Matthew Hendrickson & Andy Grimm (28 November 2021)_

Jury selection is expected to begin Monday in the trial of former “Empire” star Jussie Smollett — nearly three years after he claimed he was the victim of a hate crime only to later be accused of staging the attack.

The controversy significantly tarnished Smollett’s career when he was criminally charged and led to his character being written off the hit Fox televsion show “Empire.” It also brought intense scrutiny on Cook County State’s Attorney Kim Foxx’s office when the initial disorderly conduct charges against Smollett were suddenly dropped months later.

That decision by Foxx’s office led to the appointment of former U.S. Attorney Dan Webb as a special prosecutor in the case tasked with reinvestigating the allegations against Smollett, as well as possible wrongdoing by Foxx and her staff.

A year later, Smollett was indicted again on six counts of disorderly conduct — all low-level felony charges — related to making false statements to police about the alleged attack.

The stakes at trial for Smollett are fairly low: The charges against him carry a maximum sentence of three years, with a lighter sentence, even probation, the likely outcome if he is convicted, given Smollett’s lack of a serious criminal background.

The 39-year-old actor and singer is accused of lying to Chicago police when he claimed he was the victim of a racist and anti-gay attack in the below-freezing, early morning hours of Jan. 29, 2019, near his Streeterville apartment.

Smollett, who is Black and gay, said he was walking home when two men approached him in the 300 block of East North Lower Water Street and attacked him while yelling racist and homophobic slurs.

The actor claimed the men had also shouted “This is MAGA country,” a reference to then-President Donald Trump’s Make America Great Again campaign slogan, poured a bleach-like liquid on him and hung a thin rope noose around his neck.

The allegations captured international headlines and fed concerns over reports of a surge in hate crimes across the country following Trump’s election. U.S. Sen. Cory Booker tweeted Smollett’s claims amounted to an “attempted modern day lynching,” and Trump called the allegations “horrible” when he was asked about them at a news conference.

But rumors quickly emerged that investigators were skeptical Smollett was telling the truth.

Smollett addressed his doubters days later in a statement saying, “I am working with authorities and have been 100% factual and consistent on every level,” and gave a tearful interview on “Good Morning America” to defend himself.

Speculation in the case grew to a fever pitch with the arrests of brothers Olabinjo and Abimbola Osundairo, who had worked as extras on “Empire.”

The brothers, who are expected to be key witnesses against Smollett, were later released and claim Smollett paid them $3,500 to fake the attack.

After Smollett’s arrest, then-Chicago Police Supt. Eddie Johnson publicly called the attack a hoax crafted by Smollett himself. Then-Mayor Rahm Emanuel blasted the actor for besmirching Chicago’s reputation with a bogus story.

At Smollett’s bond hearing, prosecutors alleged he had staged the attack because he was unhappy with how television studio for “Empire” had handled disclosure of a purported racist letter mailed to the actor that contained a white powder substance.

Officials said the powder was determined to be from a crushed-up, over-the-counter pain reliever and that Smollett had sent the letter to himself because he was unhappy with his salary on the show.

Many were stunned when only a month later, prosecutors told a judge they would be dropping all charges against Smollett after reaching an agreement with the actor to perform community service and turn over his bond to the city of Chicago.

Smollett was not required to admit to any wrongdoing as part of the agreement.

Foxx had announced she would be recusing herself from the case a day before the actor’s arrest, later explaining she had decided to assign the case to her top deputy because she had talked about the case with a relative of Smollett’s during the time the actor was considered a victim.

Webb’s investigation found no illegal conduct by Foxx or her staff, but said she abused prosecutorial discretion when she dropped the charges against Smollett.

Webb’s report was ordered sealed and has yet to be released to the public.

The trial will not feature testimony from Foxx, Emanuel or former top cop Johnson, all of whom had been subpoenaed by Smollett’s defense team, only to have Judge James Linn rule their testimony would not be required.

Linn, who will oversee the trial, rejected a motion to allow cameras in the courtroom to cover the proceedings and said the proceeding won’t be streamed live, which is typical of jury trials in the county.

Due to social distancing measure undertaken during the pandemic at the courthouse, attendance will also be significantly limited in the courtroom.

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Jussie Smollett Gets 150 Days in Jail, 30 Months Probation: ‘You’re Just a Charlatan,’ ‘Haven’t Stopped Lying’*

https://www.breitbart.com/entertainm...stopped-lying/

ALANA MASTRANGELO 10 Mar 2022

Hate crime hoaxer and disgraced actor Jussie Smollett has been sentenced on Thursday to 150 days in Cook County jail, 30 months of probation, pay a restitution of $120,106, and a fine of $25,000.

The actor repeatedly shouted, “I am innocent, and I am not suicidal,” as he was hauled off to jail.

“You’re just a charlatan, pretending to be a victim of a hate crime,” Judge Linn said to Smollett. “Your very name has become an adverb for ‘lying.'”

“Your performance on the witness stand can only be described as pure perjury,” the judge added. “You are now a permanently convicted felon.”

“There is nothing that I can do here today that will come close to the damage you’ve already done to your own life,” Judge Linn said before delivering the sentencing. “You turned your life upside down by your misconduct and shenanigans.”

Judge Linn added that Smollett’s “hypocrisy is astounding,” given that the actor has taken a keen interest in social justice issues for many years, yet staged a hate crime against himself, because he “really craved attention.”

“I believe that you did damage to real hate crime victims,” the judge said to Smollett.

“The officer asked you a simple question. And then you start to lie and haven’t stopped lying since,” the judge said. “You’ve been lying and lying and lying about this case, and that’s why you’re here today.”

Judge added that “This can only be described as pure perjury,” when Smollett got on the witness stand and “committed hour upon hour upon hour of pure perjury.”

Smollett arrived late to his own sentencing, with his bodyguards knocking one photographer to the ground.

Smollett’s sentencing comes three months after the disgraced actor was found guilty of five counts of felony disorderly conduct for filing a false police report after he hired two brothers from Nigeria to stage a fake hate crime against him.

The actor returned to a Chicago courtroom, where he was given the chance to admit that he had lied to police about the racist and homophobic attack in January 2019.

During the trial, prosecutors showcased how Smollett had gone through extraordinary lengths in January 2019 to stage a hate crime against himself, in which he hired and paid Nigerian brothers Abel and Ola Osundairo to carry out the attack.

Smollett had claimed he was physically attacked by two men wearing MAGA hats who put a rope around his neck, poured bleach on him, and shouted racial and homophobic slurs at him, before eventually yelling, “This is MAGA country!” — referring to former President Donald Trump’s campaign slogan.

The brothers later testified that Smollett gave them money to buy the rope they turned into a noose to put around his neck, and the ski masks to hide their faces.

----------


## Anti Globalist

What a $#@!ing joke.  Plans a fake hate crime against himself and not even a year of jail time.   Bet he won't even serve the 150 days.  He'll be out of jail in a week and then lay low for a while.

----------


## vita3

He got found guilty & will be shamed for life @ a minimum

----------


## Occam's Banana

https://twitter.com/RealSpikeCohen/s...73497014951942

----------


## Anti Globalist

Looks like he's getting released from jail.  What a shocker.

----------


## pcosmar

> Looks like he's getting released from jail.  What a shocker.


But if he gets his ass kicked ,,no one will believe him.

----------


## Anti Federalist

And he's free again.


*Judge Orders Jussie Smollett Be Released from Jail on Bond While He Appeals His Conviction*

https://www.breitbart.com/entertainm...is-conviction/

ALANA MASTRANGELO 16 Mar 2022

A judge has ordered hate crime hoaxer and disgraced actor Jussie Smollett be released from jail on bond pending his conviction appeal. The move comes after Smollett’s lawyers filed for the actor to be released as he appeals his conviction.

An appeals court ordered the release of Smollett from jail on bond on Wednesday as the appeal of his conviction is pending, according to a report by Associated Press. Appellate Court Justices Thomas Hoffman and Joy Cunningham signed the order, while Justice Maureen Connors dissented.

Smollett’s attorneys argued that he would have completed the sentence by the time the appeal process was completed, and that the actor could be in danger of physical harm if he remained locked up in Cook County Jail.

On Thursday, Smollett was sentenced to 150 days in Cook County jail for lying to police after orchestrating a racist and homophobic attack against himself.

The actor, who is now a convicted felon, was also sentenced to 30 months of probation, and order to pay a restitution of $120,106, and a fine of $25,000.

In January 2019, Smollett had claimed he was physically attacked by two men wearing red hats who put a rope around his neck, poured bleach on him, and shouted racial and homophobic slurs at him, before eventually yelling, “This is MAGA country!” — referring to former President Donald Trump’s campaign slogan.

During Smollett’s trial, prosecutors showed how the former Empire actor had gone through extraordinary lengths to stage the attack against himself, and how he hired and paid Nigerian brothers Abel and Ola Osundairo $3,500 to carry out the attack.

----------


## pcosmar

> During Smollett’s trial, prosecutors showed how the former Empire actor had gone through extraordinary lengths to stage the attack against himself, and how he hired and paid Nigerian brothers Abel and Ola Osundairo $3,500 to carry out the attack.


and I know "white" guys  without a racist agenda,,that would have done it for $100.  and kept there mouths shut.

----------


## Occam's Banana

https://twitter.com/thevivafrei/stat...73435291181057


https://twitter.com/thevivafrei/stat...80187684503553

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> ...
> https://twitter.com/thevivafrei/stat...80187684503553


Exactly. Just-us system in Marxist Clown World.

How many mundanes are sitting in prison "waiting for their appeal"?

----------


## RJB

Jessie Smollet must be both scared and pissed off.  The dude who attacked  him just got released after only a few days behind bars.  I hope he gets a restraining order against himself.

----------

